# Are people riding?



## doodle (24 March 2020)

I have decided not to ride. Not that I am concerned about virus spread while out for a hack but for the risk of coming off. I have used/am using far too much NHS as it is. Robin is good but he is feeling well and fresh. In the 3 rides since hospital he hasn’t done anything wrong but spooks a plenty and it only takes a bird to pop out, spook, splat. I don’t want to add to NHS strain. Crisis team keen for me to keep riding for my mental health but huge guilt as it is. Farrier is due in 2 weeks so I think I will just get his shoes taken off for a couple of months.


----------



## Red-1 (24 March 2020)

I was, but had a wisdom tooth out today and will be low for a few days.


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (24 March 2020)

So far I'm not riding, though I really want to. It's tricky to know what's best


----------



## popcorn1 (24 March 2020)

Yes I am riding.


----------



## neddy man (24 March 2020)

OH rode at 5:45 am. i rode at 8:30am. D also rides, we will all continue to ride as long as possible by iaw and YO rules.


----------



## milliepops (24 March 2020)

Yes currently still riding the advanced horse. Having something positive to focus on stops the wild thoughts from taking over. Work life is wall to wall dealing with CV stuff so I really value the escapism. 

I'm not doing anything with the ex racer. He's sharp, silly and green and it's not worth the risk.


----------



## Floofball (24 March 2020)

I’ve decided not to - had a last ride on Sunday as ponio was supposed to be going off to track livery Wed with no visiting allowed. Lockdown put a stop to that 🙄 with the sh1t about to hit the fan I really want to minimise risk of ending up needed emergency services or having to go to hospital 😱 my choice though, even though it is advised against by bhs bef. If I get stir crazy I may change my mind 🤷‍♀️ Stay safe.


----------



## Sealine (24 March 2020)

I’ve reluctantly decided not to ride. ☹️


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (24 March 2020)

I went out for a 20 min mooch this morning,  was feeling awkward about doing so tho.
I'll keep to a daily short pootle I think. No haring about tho.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 March 2020)

yup continuing as before


----------



## Sussexbythesea (24 March 2020)

Yes at the moment hacks in walk and trot around the park early mornings.


----------



## stormox (24 March 2020)

Yes I think its safer to keep my horse ticking over than have her full of pent up energy


----------



## ycbm (24 March 2020)

Yes, schooling two horses I trust and know well.


----------



## Shooting Star (24 March 2020)

Nope, had only just got back on after a winter off but I don’t want to risk being a burden to the NHS and also there is a nursing home just up the driveway with key workers walking to & from work so wouldn’t want to risk exposing them if I unknowingly had it so it’ll be short essential visits only for the next few weeks.


----------



## Lillian_paddington (24 March 2020)

Yes. Most of the regular riders on my yard seem to be continuing too. He’s just too important for my mental health not to, and to be honest I’m more at risk of injury on the ground from a fresh horse pumped full of spring grass than I am keeping him ticking over by riding. 
I wouldn’t do it if I didn’t trust he’d keep me safe to the best of his ability.


----------



## EmmaC78 (24 March 2020)

I am in two minds.  I haven't ridden the last few days as I have a spooky and fresh TB at the moment.  However, if I don't ride the chances of needing hospital treatment when I do get back on seems significantly increased 

I just turned him out 24/7 on Sunday so think I might re-assess in a few weeks to see if he has calmed down.


----------



## JFTDWS (24 March 2020)

I schooled my mare in my field today.  It's dried out a bit too well so I'll probably limit it to walk and trot in there unless it softens up.  I'll long rein her and do in hand work a bit too.  Consistent work is good for her.

I'll continue to hack Daemon. He's an excellent hack, but schooling him will break him fast, and he needs to keep some work for his own sake.  I take the dog out with him so I'm not also walking a dog.

Fergus is on some time off, more because it's convenient and there's no point putting more miles on him when he's probably not going to be doing much competing this year.  He's well established enough to save for another summer.


----------



## Upthecreek (24 March 2020)

Forgive my ignorance but my understanding is that as of yesterday evening the government has told us to stay at home with the exception of essential food shopping, collecting medication & one walk/run/cycle per day close to home. Am I wrong?


----------



## Pinkvboots (24 March 2020)

My horses are at home I do ride but I take no risks and I am very careful with what I do and where I go.


----------



## Trinket12 (24 March 2020)

Nope, barn on lock down  madam is lame at the moment anyway. Hoping that by the time we get to the point of trotting in her rehab the lock down has been lifted. I had to start running again to keep my fitness up


----------



## PapaverFollis (24 March 2020)

Nope. Mine have been out of work all winter and I'm not about to hop back on now. If The Beast was currently working I'd be tempted to continue with her because of the effort of bringing her back into work (PSSM)... and even then I'd probably be stopping anyway despite the temptation...  but as it is they can just continue to go feral.


----------



## fabbydo (24 March 2020)

I'm riding one. His nickname is Captain Sensible. Just a short hack around the block and then trot and canter work in the school. We're not riding out together anymore. I am in 2 minds. Don't want to add to anyone's problems but don't want another colic/lami situation either. Any A&E staff on here have a view?


----------



## Tarragon (24 March 2020)

Yes, I am. I do, however, ride two laid back native ponies with minimal associated risk. It counts as my exercise and it keeps them in shape before the spring grass comes through. They are kept on a farm and we don't really see anyone. I have a bit more time as I can work from home so don't have the commuting time and I have time to give them both a good groom which has been a pleasure in this sunshine.


----------



## JFTDWS (24 March 2020)

Upthecreek said:



			Forgive my ignorance but my understanding is that as of yesterday evening the government has told us to stay at home with the exception of essential food shopping, collecting medication & one walk/run/cycle per day close to home. Am I wrong?
		
Click to expand...

Well yes, you are wrong.  One form of exercise, which was unspecified, and thus can include riding a horse.  Animal care where you're the sole / primary carer is also considered essential.

Personally, I'm substituting a ride for a run/walk/cycle, because I'd be more at risk (of accident, or of disease transmission) cycling from home than riding from my field.


----------



## EmmaC78 (24 March 2020)

Upthecreek said:



			Forgive my ignorance but my understanding is that as of yesterday evening the government has told us to stay at home with the exception of essential food shopping, collecting medication & one walk/run/cycle per day close to home. Am I wrong?
		
Click to expand...

My understanding was they said you could exercise once per day, for example, walking, running or cycling.  I would class it in the same category as cycling.


----------



## Lillian_paddington (24 March 2020)

Upthecreek said:



			Forgive my ignorance but my understanding is that as of yesterday evening the government has told us to stay at home with the exception of essential food shopping, collecting medication & one walk/run/cycle per day close to home. Am I wrong?
		
Click to expand...

I don’t know about others but I am DIY so I have to go to the yard every day whether I ride or not, otherwise he doesn’t get looked after. So the risk of spreading the virus does not increase if I ride. 
I don’t have to ride but I think the risk of anything happening is very low as I know the horse very well, I’d much rather deal with him when he is not bored, impatient and full of energy. If he was green or popped a buck occasionally then I would reconsider.


----------



## scruffyponies (24 March 2020)

I will be.  Ponies are known, trusted, and at home, well away from anybody else.
I have the luxury of keeping my kids sane with a ride together, so I will take it.


----------



## J&S (24 March 2020)

To ride the lovely, big, old horse I have exercised for the last four years I have to drive 6 miles and go to his owner's house. There is also another livery there.  I am over 70 with a  heart condition and so I really sadly decided to forgo the pleasure of riding him over a week ago for their sake, mine and my partner's.  Right now, with the changed situation I think I would not feel happy to be out riding in the sunshine when others are in really dire straights.  I have been looking forward to the better weather to take my own ponies out ride and lead but will not risk leaving home now.  I do intend to do some long reining, lungeing  and obstacles in the field though.


----------



## DabDab (24 March 2020)

Yes, will ride one per day and do in hand stuff with the other two. OH and I have agreed that he won't ride for the duration of this though because he's novicey and far more likely to take a tumble. I've owned all my horses since they were babies and have done every scrap of training with them so I know them inside out, plus none of them are particularly sharp. 

Will probably stop hacking though (as much as it breaks my heart), as just a little bit extra risk and feels wrong to go smooching about the lanes in such circumstances.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 March 2020)

Upthecreek said:



			Forgive my ignorance but my understanding is that as of yesterday evening the government has told us to stay at home with the exception of essential food shopping, collecting medication & one walk/run/cycle per day close to home. Am I wrong?
		
Click to expand...

I heard that but they said nothing about the equestrian world.
https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/new...ng-equestrian-businesses-grooms-riders-710146

Nothing about hacking, buying feed, bedding etc


----------



## Upthecreek (24 March 2020)

JFTDWS said:



			Well yes, you are wrong.  One form of exercise, which was unspecified, and thus can include riding a horse.  Animal care where you're the sole / primary carer is also considered essential.

Personally, I'm substituting a ride for a run/walk/cycle, because I'd be more at risk (of accident, or of disease transmission) cycling from home than riding from my field.
		
Click to expand...

This is the problem. I am not wrong. People are interpreting what has been said in so many different ways. Of course animal care for sole/primary carers is considered essential. Riding a horse can count as exercise and if you can do it close to home without putting yourself or anyone else at risk great. For those lucky enough to keep their horses at home on private land the risk is smaller (unless you fall off and require the services of the NHS). But it is impossible to make rules to fit every given situation or circumstance and you most definitely cannot rely on people to use their common sense and good judgement (look at people travelling on the tube today). The only way to stop this virus spreading is to stop it moving and this will only happen if people stop moving. If people don't stay at home further measures will be imposed. We all love our horses and our riding, but the sad fact is many people are dying so it seems wrong to be moaning about having to curtail our leisure activities for a while.


----------



## JFTDWS (24 March 2020)

Upthecreek said:



			This is the problem. I am not wrong. People are interpreting what has been said in so many different ways.
		
Click to expand...

Well you are wrong.  The advice doesn't state walk / run / cycle, it states _for example_, walk / run / cycle.  Therefore it includes other forms of exercise than those stated here.  That categorically does include riding, although it would not include any contact sports (for example, horseball) which have been previously banned for the duration of this outbreak. 

There is also no mention, in the official guidelines about "close to home".  Some other countries have introduced limits of travel, but the UK has not at this point.  The limit is on non-essential travel. 

Those who are riding either have horses at home, or have to travel to them anyway to provide basic care.  Choosing to ride as their form of exercise having already traveled doesn't incur any inessential travel.  If people were making extra trips to ride horses for whose care they aren't responsible, they would be in breach of that, but I'm pretty sure nobody is doing that.

The actual government advice in full:

https://assets.publishing.service.g...e_on_staying_at_home_and_away_from_others.pdf

Boris' address in full:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-52011928


----------



## pinkypug1 (24 March 2020)

Im not riding and my horses are being turned out for a lazy few weeks/months. I am a frontline worker and my sister and brother in law are hospital consultants,  perhaps it is because I see and hear 1st hand how much pressure the NHS are under trying to cope with this virus, i couldn’t forgive myself if i ended up taking up vital NHS resources due to a riding accident. We all need to work together to get through this.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (24 March 2020)

Upthecreek said:



			This is the problem. I am not wrong. People are interpreting what has been said in so many different ways. Of course animal care for sole/primary carers is considered essential. Riding a horse can count as exercise and if you can do it close to home without putting yourself or anyone else at risk great. For those lucky enough to keep their horses at home on private land the risk is smaller (unless you fall off and require the services of the NHS). But it is impossible to make rules to fit every given situation or circumstance and you most definitely cannot rely on people to use their common sense and good judgement (look at people travelling on the tube today). The only way to stop this virus spreading is to stop it moving and this will only happen if people stop moving. If people don't stay at home further measures will be imposed. We all love our horses and our riding, but the sad fact is many people are dying so it seems wrong to be moaning about having to curtail our leisure activities for a while.
		
Click to expand...

I get what you’re saying but going to see your horse on a farm well spaced out from other liveries and doing some low key riding in a quiet unpopulated area has got to be one of the least riskiest things to do regarding spread of the virus. The government are not going to specify every single possible exercise one could do particularly horse riding as it’s a minority pastime. They didn’t even mention dog walking as far as I recall. I live alone and I’m working from home and only intend to go to the supermarket once a week and local shop once to top up if needed in between provided I can get what I need. I have all my own equipment and share nothing as do other liveries.

As to accidents - well statistically the majority happen in the home and seeing as more people will be at home doing DIY and gardening that’s likely to rise. 

However I’m keeping an eye on the situation and the latest rise in cases in this county are making me uneasy. I may change my mind in the next few days.


----------



## Michen (24 March 2020)

I am going to ride my young horse in the school and long rein out hacking. May change my mind on the former.


----------



## Louby (24 March 2020)

We have decided not to ride, we dont have any facilities but are lucky to have a decent field for turnout, so thats whats happening.  We are leaving them out later than usual, still coming in at night as shavings are at a premium atm!!  Suppliers are now not supplying or are limiting people so we are trying to be sensible with what we have.  Plus it would be sods law one of us would come off and put added pressure on our already over stretched NHS.


----------



## emilylou (24 March 2020)

I work for the NHS and will be riding. I live on a farm and my horses are outside my door. I have two very safe horses and access to miles of offroad hacking away from people. I will not however be riding any other horses or breaking the new pony as I planned to this summer, or challenging my own riding ability, or allowing friends to ride. I will ride my safe horses on my own, away from others, operating well within my own skill level and capabilites. 
Many more accidents happen with horses due to change of routine or lack of stimulation. My one horse starts jumping fields if he is out of work as gets bored despite being turned out in a herd, his risk of injury provides far more complications than a simple ride. 
I used to work-ride full time, luckily I have had no severe injuries, however I have had many more minor injuries handling horses on the ground than I have under saddle. 
I also think that riding for me, is going to be a great stress reliever. Stress being something that quickly drains your immune system I think that is important.
I fully understand the risks I am taking, but I think that the level of risk is acceptable and dare I say it.. sensible. Certainly less risky than going into work every day. My husband and I are socially distancing at home and sleeping in separate beds. I'm keeping everything normal with the animals to keep them calm and sane and am staying away from everyone else. 
Obviously we cant assume that everyone will act responsibly but I think in regard to riding, whether or not it is a good idea is definately a case by case scenario.


----------



## doodle (24 March 2020)

Like I say it is not the spread of the virus that is making me worry. I agree if going to yard anyway and riding alone in a field is not increasing the risk. What I am stopping for is the risk I am putting myself in. The last time I came off him was in walk on a quiet country lane. The worst injury I have had is from the “safest” horse I have had, she tripped.

i guess I have seen the stress the NHS are under, both in terms of being discharged early and seeing the nurses in the ward (in the office and supposedly hidden) crying at having to discharge patients that I worry at adding to that.


----------



## AMP (24 March 2020)

One of the questions that has come up since the lockdown is:

Q.  Can I play Golf or do any other outdoor sports?
A.  No, Golf and other team games are banned.  The only exercise you should do is running, cycling or walking and only with members of your household.


This was printed on The Sun under the heading VIRUS LOCKDOWN *Key coronavirus lockdown questions answered — from leaving your home to public transport*


----------



## JFTDWS (24 March 2020)

Yea, 'cos the Sun are a reputable source.  They're conflating team sports (golf does usually involve human interactions) and "everything that is not walking / cycling / running".


----------



## Michen (24 March 2020)

Actually am massively on the fence with the riding thing. I’d be interested to know if those who are so insistent people shouldn’t be riding also don’t smoke for example. Something that also puts unnecessary strain on the NHS consistently rather than just during this crises. I appreciate this is “different” but our NHS has always been under immense pressure and seems somewhat hypocritical to only just care about it now, if you didn’t before, IMO.

Oh and I say that as someone who probably smokes a pack a month or so. Albeit not recently!


----------



## JFTDWS (24 March 2020)

Michen said:



			Actually am massively on the fence with the riding thing.
		
Click to expand...

I don't have an issue with the risk thing - I can see why people would feel it was an unnecessary risk for them to ride. I don't agree, for my circumstances, but it's a reasonable point of view for someone with different risk perception to me.

I do object to people claiming the government have said things they haven't, or using The Sun to support their rhetoric thought


----------



## AMP (24 March 2020)

JFTDWS said:



			I don't have an issue with the risk thing - I can see why people would feel it was an unnecessary risk for them to ride. I don't agree, for my circumstances, but it's a reasonable point of view for someone with different risk perception to me.

I do object to people claiming the government have said things they haven't, or using The Sun to support their rhetoric thought 

Click to expand...



I don't actually have any rhetoric thoughts on the subject at all.   I just found this and thought I would post it up.   Not saying whether its correct or incorrect, as I've absolutely no idea.   It would have been interesting I guess to have known who was answering the question and as to their knowledge about it all?    If I'd just put it up people would have asked where I saw it, so I did it there and then when I had the page open.   Nothing more really.   Was trying to be helpful sorry if you found me objectionable or thought I was claiming something I wasn't.


----------



## ester (24 March 2020)

It's just that some basic fact checking would help before things get posted. I would have been surprised had the official announcement listed every outdoor activity/transportation method you can do on your own. 

but then someone just told me that having given them the entire paper for viral survival on various surfaces didn't mention covid at all because they call it _SARS_-_CoV_-_2_ . (they had said <1 h, which is a bit different to 72)

At least people seem to have got over saying 'it's just another influenza'.


----------



## Winters100 (24 March 2020)

pinkypug1 said:



			Im not riding and my horses are being turned out for a lazy few weeks/months. I am a frontline worker and my sister and brother in law are hospital consultants,  perhaps it is because I see and hear 1st hand how much pressure the NHS are under trying to cope with this virus, i couldn’t forgive myself if i ended up taking up vital NHS resources due to a riding accident. We all need to work together to get through this.
		
Click to expand...

You are 100% right.  I am also not riding or going to the yard at present.  It seems to me that many people would like to interpret the rules in their own way to justify doing what they would like to do.  It doesn't matter what the rules say, it is clear that it is to the benefit of society if we leave our homes as little as possible. I live with an orthopaedic doctor who does some of his shifts in the emergency room. He would think anyone who came in for treatment from a riding accident at present incredibly selfish. My horses are both fit, but so what? I can get them fit again later.  Although there are no restrictions on me going to the yard where I live, and similar to the UK it is possible to go, I put arrangements in place and stopped going before any restrictions on general movement were imposed.  It is quite likely that we will have the virus in our household at some point, and I would certainly like to avoid passing it on if I possibly can.  Right now I am going nowhere and seeing no one from outside our household. I have enough shopping in and if we are missing something we will do without if we can.  It is clear to me that we need to look at what we _should_ do, not what we_ can_ do. I now have essential care for my horses. It is not what I would ideally want, but it is sufficient and they will not suffer. In my opinion anyone who is able to do this should do so, and those who cannot should go and do the essentials for their horses as quickly as possible if anyone else shares the yard.  None of us like this, but you simply cannot argue that riding is essential to life - we would all take time off for a lame horse after all.


----------



## JFTDWS (24 March 2020)

AMP said:



			Was trying to be helpful sorry if you found me objectionable or thought I was claiming something I wasn't.
		
Click to expand...

Nope I don't find it objectionable at all, and I'm very glad you posted where you'd found the Q&A you posted.  It's good to quote sources. 

It's even better to use reputable sources, though.  I linked to the government guidance above.  If the Sun had more to go on than that, they should've quoted their source.  However, being the Sun, one suspects they've probably just vomited something onto the internet and left it at that!


----------



## Pinkvboots (24 March 2020)

Michen said:



			Actually am massively on the fence with the riding thing. I’d be interested to know if those who are so insistent people shouldn’t be riding also don’t smoke for example. Something that also puts unnecessary strain on the NHS consistently rather than just during this crises. I appreciate this is “different” but our NHS has always been under immense pressure and seems somewhat hypocritical to only just care about it now, if you didn’t before, IMO.

Oh and I say that as someone who probably smokes a pack a month or so. Albeit not recently!
		
Click to expand...

Me too and I broke my ankle badly when my horse fell on me a few years back, previously never had an equine hospital related injury ever but it has made me think about the consequences!

I don't smoke but I like a drink is that any better any worse!!


----------



## Winters100 (25 March 2020)

Michen said:



			Actually am massively on the fence with the riding thing. I’d be interested to know if those who are so insistent people shouldn’t be riding also don’t smoke for example. Something that also puts unnecessary strain on the NHS consistently rather than just during this crises. I appreciate this is “different” but our NHS has always been under immense pressure and seems somewhat hypocritical to only just care about it now, if you didn’t before, IMO.

Oh and I say that as someone who probably smokes a pack a month or so. Albeit not recently!
		
Click to expand...

As someone who does not smoke, is not overweight and drinks only moderately I agree - these things do out pressure on health services. We should remember however that regarding smoking and weight some people have genuine problems controlling it.  Also the problems are ongoing and predictable, so the health service can plan for them.

The big difference is that if someone is overweight or smokes in their own house they do not infect others, and _they do not totally paralyse the health service in the same way that this virus does_.  Doctors and nurses can safely treat weight and lung issues without risking sickness themself.  Your elderly neighbor will not become sick and die because an overweight person serves them in the local shop.

So while of course the ideal would be for everyone to adopt a healthy lifestyle I do not feel that someone who smokes or is overweight is selfish in the same way that I feel someone who refuses to stay home as much as possible is.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (25 March 2020)

I'm another who's on the fence; was talking about it to another horsey friend and in thinking the whole thing through we came up with the following two questions which we asked ourselves:-

(1) "when was the last time an ambulance had to be called for YOU as a direct result of a riding/equine incident"

and (2) "when was the last time an ambulance had to be called for someone else - either a person you know or a total stranger - as a direct result of a riding/equine incident"

I have never (touch wood) had to have an ambulance called to me out riding and I've been in the saddle for nearly 55 years now.

However, one of my liveries had to call an ambulance recently as her teenager fell off just up the road from here: bit of a scatty pony anyway which spooked at a pig.

About a year ago now I was on my way home from work and encountered a kid who'd fallen off, lying on the grass verge with pony (and concerned friend) standing there. I called an ambulance.

Gives pause for thought doesn't it.

Having said that; I rather suspect that there will be more drain on NHS resources and ambulances called for silly old gits doing DIY at home and falling off-of ladders, injuring themselves with power tools etc, and/or doing too much out in the garden and then having a seizure/heart attack, than the likes of me and others like me poodling around quiet lanes on our bombproof cobs .....

The other thing is that I'm sure that there will be those who will see the whole Corona Virus episode as an opportunity (now they're not having to go in to work) to sally off down to the beach and go surfing, hang-gliding or go out in the boat, or head to the hills and go climbing/mountaineering etc - and then get into a situation necessitating rescue and taking to hospital! Am just waiting to read about that happening somewhere; I live near the Jurrassic coast in Devon and my local beach apparently was way busier than any Bank Holiday last weekend with no parking available anywhere! The problem is that if this DOES happen (and I rather suspect that yes it will), then Boris would be forced to issue an edict concerning "high risk" sports and then we WOULD be totally forbidden to ride, End Of.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (25 March 2020)

I mainly hack as prefer that however the only current "rule" YO has put in is no hacking or jumping so I'll still ride or lunge but in the school. However her riding school is currently closed so the schools are more likely to be free.
Mine is pretty sensible as in doesnt buck or rear and well known to me. Hes also older so it will keep him moving a bit.

OH seemed to think his parents could still come round ours, er no it says no meeting people from other houses!


----------



## DabDab (25 March 2020)

Winters100 said:



			As someone who does not smoke, is not overweight and drinks only moderately I agree - these things do out pressure on health services. We should remember however that regarding smoking and weight some people have genuine problems controlling it.  Also the problems are ongoing and predictable, so the health service can plan for them.

The big difference is that if someone is overweight or smokes in their own house they do not infect others, and _they do not totally paralyse the health service in the same way that this virus does_.  Doctors and nurses can safely treat weight and lung issues without risking sickness themself.  Your elderly neighbor will not become sick and die because an overweight person serves them in the local shop.

So while of course the ideal would be for everyone to adopt a healthy lifestyle I do not feel that someone who smokes or is overweight is selfish in the same way that I feel someone who refuses to stay home as much as possible is.
		
Click to expand...

I think this is the difficulty with horses - atm the judgement of the risk from riding is getting conflated with the issue that people are not staying at home. So the judgments call is a bit more nuanced than just yes or no. My horses are at home and exercise of them keeps everyone on an even keel. There is really no more risk from me being on board than on the ground to exercise them (probably less if I'm honest, I've seen far more lunging, long reining and leading injuries than I have ever seen riding injuries), and as I am perfectly well exercised by doing them at home I will not be leaving my property at all except for food shopping or if i have to go into work.


----------



## HashRouge (25 March 2020)

I am not riding. However, that is because I have my two retired horses in one location, and then go to another yard to ride my share horse. While going to see my two counts as essential travel, driving to my share horse's yard doesn't! Also, while my two horses are on a completely private yard, I always see my share horse's owner when I am there and she is in the at risk group due to age/ health. All in all, it would involve completely going against government guidance. That said, if he was at the same yard as my two oldies, I would still ride as my exercise. I'd certainly still ride my Arab if she was a few years younger. I don't think we should outright say that people shouldn't ride, but I think people should be as sensible as possible and consider their own situation carefully - how safe is your horse? How well do you know them? Are you going to do a particularly risky activity like jumping?


----------



## Leo Walker (25 March 2020)

I'm still driving, though a lot less. I'm lunging and I pay someone to hack her out twice a week as well. Shes a lammi risk and I really struggle with her weight. Work is the only thing that seems to make a difference. From my point of view shes an established pony and would never do anything to cause an accident, so if something happens it will be a genuine freak accident. If weight wasnt an issue I'd have turned her away, but it is so I'm just doing the best I can.


----------



## Winters100 (25 March 2020)

Leo Walker said:



			I'm still driving, though a lot less. I'm lunging and I pay someone to hack her out twice a week as well. Shes a lammi risk and I really struggle with her weight. Work is the only thing that seems to make a difference. From my point of view shes an established pony and would never do anything to cause an accident, so if something happens it will be a genuine freak accident. If weight wasnt an issue I'd have turned her away, but it is so I'm just doing the best I can.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I can see that for some people it is necessary to keep the horse moving.  But honestly I feel that if everyone who could arrange adequate basic care stayed away then if would leave the yards empty for use by people like you who would have a genuine welfare issue if they do not attend.  Whichever way you look at it less people = less risk.  I am lucky that my 2 are uncomplicated, so much as I miss them terribly (and worry about them) it is quite possible for me to stay home and leave the yard for others who do need to be there.  The level of care that they have now is basic, if you had asked me a month ago what they need it would have been a long list, now it is pared back to turnout, hay, hard food (made simpler for the grooms by taking out all the supplements etc), water, clean box, rugs.  I am also grateful that the few owners who really do have to go to our yard are being good about checking things, offering to do jobs, sending photos etc.


----------



## vmac66 (25 March 2020)

Not riding at the moment although that may change in the future. Horse is laminitis risk so really need to start upping her exercise. Had planned on lunging and walking out in hand.


----------



## Bernster (25 March 2020)

I’ve been on the fence too, but I kind of always knew what the answer was.  My take on the latest is - For those who need to care for a horse, they should make arrangements to limit their journeys away from home eg share with another or apply a rota, but they can travel if they have to.  And then practice good hygiene etc.

For those who have the ability to have someone else care eg livery, they shouldn’t travel to ride. It’s not essential travel.

Those who do choose to ride, or exercise, should take care and don’t do activities that are likely to put you at risk.

Whilst some of the latest guidance from bhs and bef talks about individual choice, assessing risk and YO choice, it’s the travel bit that we should be more focussed on.

It’s tough though as my travel would involve no contact with anyone, and I’m already social distancing. That would be way less risky than loads of other activities.

Decision out of my hands now as my yard has today locked to liveries.


----------



## maya2008 (25 March 2020)

Risk of putting strain on the NHS from riding: low for us doing low risk activities regularly.  Ponies are small and falling distance would be tiny, ponies also are kind and do everything possible to keep their humans attached (shetland excluded but she will stay on the lead!).

Risk of putting strain on the NHS from going to buy food: huge. One Coronavirus filled household (4 people), because one person with a cough chose neither to stay home nor to cough into a tissue/arm/whatever.

To put things into perspective...


----------



## wiglet (25 March 2020)

My yard (full livery) is on lockdown with only the YO (who lives on site) and the staff allowed to be on the yard. So, no riding and no horse cuddles for me


----------



## TotalMadgeness (25 March 2020)

Yes - because both of my horses are at risk of lami and both have joint issues. HOWEVER I have them at home and will work with them sensibly - mainly from the ground with minimal riding (even then it would be flatwork). If I do any hacking it will probably be in hand with my husband leading one of them. It will be on a short route where we are extremely unlikely to meet anyone & a route which the horses are very familiar with. Neither horse is prone to dramatics but they do need exercised and turning away is not an option. I am so risk averse anyway I'll be as careful as possible.


----------



## mavandkaz (25 March 2020)

My horse is on DIY at a yard 10mins from home.
I've been stressing myself out deciding what to do. Horse can have the odd spook and spin out hacking, although these are getting less common. But have never felt unsafe or anywhere near to being unseated. So have decided to only school, and might 'hack' around the field.
Although in theory she may still spook in the field at a rogue pheasant, at least I am then not putting anyone else at risk. E.g, there is always the risk when hacking out that horse could spook into path of a car etc. (I have access to bridleways but need to use quiet roads to get there, plus there now seem to be dog walkers everywhere, so will stick to private land). 
Have also decided to have horse turned out for me in the morning, so that I only need to go up once a day, therefore halving my contact with the outside world, and also means I won't have to go to the petrol station as much.
I may yet decide to stop riding completely as would feel absolutely awful if something happened and took resources from the NHS at this time.


----------



## Gift Horse (25 March 2020)

I’m schooling the quiet one.
The hotter headed one has had the winter off and I don’t want to bring him back into work until I can hack him regularly so he is having an extended break.
I’m fortunate that they are at home so don’t need to travel.


----------



## southerncomfort (25 March 2020)

I would be riding at home in the school with my air jacket on if I hadn't knackered my leg.

The way I see it is this: Boris encouraging outdoor exercise seems to have led to a large number of people who haven't sat on a bike in years to start cycling again.  Which is great except you see them wobbling all over the road, not using any hand signals to indicate they are turning etc.  To my mind they are at much greater risk than me pootling about on a safe older pony in a school.

I know that cycling groups have had the same conversations regarding carrying on cycling and overwhelmingly are in favour of continuing.

I have to say I wouldn't be hack out though especially with all the extra wobbly cyclists, walkers and runners around.


----------



## Dustygirl (25 March 2020)

Nope,  sharp spooky mare being fuelled by spring grass is having a holiday!


----------



## ycbm (25 March 2020)

Golf has been  stopped. Why should golf be banned? It's just a walk in the country and very easy not to be within 2 metres of the person you are playing with or touch anything but your own ball and clubs and the virus is not spread by driving a car to the course. 

ETA I don't play, I just don't see the logic.


----------



## AnShanDan (25 March 2020)

I've thought about it a lot too. I am going to continue to ride my own horse, at home where she is kept, I may just hack round our farm and do a bit of schooling. I will def. be avoiding any roads. 
Reasons being: horse is safe and sensible, riding will hopefully keep me sane and give me exercise.


----------



## ycbm (25 March 2020)

JFTDWS said:



			Yea, 'cos the Sun are a reputable source.  They're conflating team sports (golf does usually involve human interactions) and "everything that is not walking / cycling / running".
		
Click to expand...




JFTDWS said:



			Nope I don't find it objectionable at all, and I'm very glad you posted where you'd found the Q&A you posted.  It's good to quote sources. 

It's even better to use reputable sources, though.  I linked to the government guidance above.  If the Sun had more to go on than that, they should've quoted their source.  However, being the Sun, one suspects they've probably just vomited something onto the internet and left it at that!
		
Click to expand...



Not everything the tabloids print is false. All UK golf courses have been told to shut.


----------



## Floofball (25 March 2020)

ycbm said:



			Golf has been  stopped. Why should golf be banned? It's just a walk in the country and very easy not to be within 2 metres of the person you are playing with or touch anything but your own ball and clubs and the virus is not spread by driving a car to the course.

ETA I don't play, I just don't see the logic.
		
Click to expand...

Because non essential travel is needed to get there unless your house backs onto the coarse and you could say it’s leaving the house for your one bit of exercise 🤔


----------



## ester (25 March 2020)

You can stay 2m apart for other outdoor activities that have now been stopped too. It's not personal to golf.


----------



## Wheels (25 March 2020)

Yes I am riding in my own arena at home and definitely more than 2m away from anyone else.

If my horses were in livery then I would not be going to the yard because I am self isolating because my husband is high risk.  We are going nowhere and we are not seeing anybody.  All shopping being delivered by supermarket or friendly neighbour and left outside.


----------



## chocolategirl (25 March 2020)

Kamikaze said:



			I have decided not to ride. Not that I am concerned about virus spread while out for a hack but for the risk of coming off. I have used/am using far too much NHS as it is. Robin is good but he is feeling well and fresh. In the 3 rides since hospital he hasn’t done anything wrong but spooks a plenty and it only takes a bird to pop out, spook, splat. I don’t want to add to NHS strain. Crisis team keen for me to keep riding for my mental health but huge guilt as it is. Farrier is due in 2 weeks so I think I will just get his shoes taken off for a couple of months.
		
Click to expand...

I’m torn over this one as my mare is arthritic, and the vet has told me in the past that keeping her in work is very important to keep muscle toned, as muscle supports the skeleton☹️ But I’m also very conscious that if I were to come off ( had her 11 years, and yet to, but don’t want to tempt fate🙈) I probably wouldn’t get the medical attention I may need🤷‍♀️ It’s a tough one isn’t it? I’ll probably keep her pootling in walk up and down hills, but if I do decide to keep riding, I definitely will stay in walk 😏


----------



## DirectorFury (25 March 2020)

ycbm said:



			Golf has been  stopped. Why should golf be banned? It's just a walk in the country and very easy not to be within 2 metres of the person you are playing with or touch anything but your own ball and clubs and the virus is not spread by driving a car to the course.

ETA I don't play, I just don't see the logic.
		
Click to expand...

Golf should be banned anyway, it's the fastest way to ruin a nice walk  (joking!)

I'm not riding, mine is on full livery 20 miles/45 min drive away and I doubt I'd even get there without being stopped and questioned by police. It's an unnecessary journey for me so no pony time . If she was on DIY or closer to home I would still be riding though - it's just the journey to the yard that is the problem.

This whole situation is making me rethink my 'I would never have horses at home' stance.


----------



## JFTDWS (25 March 2020)

ycbm said:



			Not everything the tabloids print is false. All UK golf courses have been told to shut.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't dispute that aspect of it - I disputed the assertion that one can only run, cycle or walk.  Those were listed as examples, not a complete list - if the government wish to ban, for example, rollerblading, or skateboarding (which are equivalent forms of exercise to running or cycling), they should be more specific in their advice.  That assertion is poor journalism from the Sun without backing it up with a source.

Of course golf courses have to shut.  Why on earth wouldn't they?!


----------



## millikins (25 March 2020)

ycbm said:



			Golf has been  stopped. Why should golf be banned? It's just a walk in the country and very easy not to be within 2 metres of the person you are playing with or touch anything but your own ball and clubs and the virus is not spread by driving a car to the course. 

ETA I don't play, I just don't see the logic.
		
Click to expand...

I have zero interest in golf but thought golf was allowed just not the clubhouse at either end, but probably I'm out of date on that.


----------



## Ali27 (25 March 2020)

I’m got my ponies at home so I’m still riding my ridden one. Used next door’s arena today but took anti bac spray for gates that I touched. Will hack on lanes around me but have got 13 acres to hack around if necessary. I won’t be jumping though!


----------



## huskydamage (25 March 2020)

Still riding, although Ive shortened my hacks. Partly because there are 10million people out walking and cycling everywhere now suddently! 
Riding my horses is a welfare thing, that is their only exercise. The field is a thick clay bog. I do not have a school. Im still going to work as normal as I'm emergency services.  Riding as a risk is the least of my worries right now. Its the only bit of de-stess and normality I have atm.


----------



## J&S (25 March 2020)

delete


----------



## scruffyponies (25 March 2020)

ycbm said:



			Golf has been  stopped. Why should golf be banned? It's just a walk in the country and very easy not to be within 2 metres of the person you are playing with or touch anything but your own ball and clubs and the virus is not spread by driving a car to the course.

ETA I don't play, I just don't see the logic.
		
Click to expand...

I asked my dad - it's played in groups of 4


----------



## DabDab (25 March 2020)

millikins said:



			I have zero interest in golf but thought golf was allowed just not the clubhouse at either end, but probably I'm out of date on that.
		
Click to expand...

Me too. I think playing golf around you're garden is still fine (for those with an exceptionally large lawn)


----------



## scruffyponies (25 March 2020)

huskydamage said:



			Still riding, although Ive shortened my hacks. Partly because there are 10million people out walking and cycling everywhere now suddently!
		
Click to expand...

Very happy that mine don't care.  

Drove my daughter's pony up to the house yesterday, and he was a bit puzzled by me asking him to stand in wide gateways to allow pedestrians and cyclists to pass with loads of space - he couldn't see why we didn't just ignore them as usual.


----------



## ester (25 March 2020)

Dad gets grumped at if he practices in the field  along the lines of you better find all those balls afterwards. 
His usual course closed quicker than others as part of an ag college. 
However realistically most club members are in vulnearble age group too.


----------



## greenbean10 (25 March 2020)

DirectorFury said:



			Golf should be banned anyway, it's the fastest way to ruin a nice walk  (joking!)

I'm not riding, mine is on full livery 20 miles/45 min drive away and I doubt I'd even get there without being stopped and questioned by police. It's an unnecessary journey for me so no pony time . If she was on DIY or closer to home I would still be riding though - it's just the journey to the yard that is the problem.

This whole situation is making me rethink my 'I would never have horses at home' stance.
		
Click to expand...

I am in the same situation but 30 minutes away. I have still been going up to exercise my horse but I am sure most people would say it's not essential as she is cared for. She wouldn't be exercised unless I did it though, she goes in the field but still not enough for me to be comfortable not working her. Am unsure what to do really, as I haven't been stopped yet but think it's only going to get stricter.


----------



## Sir barnaby (25 March 2020)

I have thought about it and decided to ride today I am 69 and really need to keep going. It would be a lot worse for me if I lay my horse off, he his much better ridden two or three times a week, he is a very good boy and I trust him completely just riding around farm and local area we are used too. I’m not good at walking, or cycling so riding for me keeps me fit. Also I did think that although not to increase burden on the NHS, which of course is important, but even walking the dog and cycling can have risks, also driving if you have to go for food supplies or are still having to work, you could just be in the wrong place at the wrong time and still have an accident, accidents also happen in the home,  I think it’s just a case of being very sensible and don’t take too many risks.


----------



## DirectorFury (25 March 2020)

greenbean10 said:



			I am in the same situation but 30 minutes away. I have still been going up to exercise my horse but I am sure most people would say it's not essential as she is cared for. She wouldn't be exercised unless I did it though, she goes in the field but still not enough for me to be comfortable not working her. Am unsure what to do really, as I haven't been stopped yet but think it's only going to get stricter.
		
Click to expand...

I have to drive a few junctions down the motorway and right through the centre of a big city so I'm guaranteed to get stopped if I try. There are also more opportunities for a car crash! If she was 40 mins up the mountain I'd be more inclined to go. Mine has EMS and also isn't being exercised which is putting us in a really really difficult position, she's currently out for 12ish hours on winter grazing and will (hopefully) soon go out 24/7 onto a bare field which should be enough to keep lami at bay. I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place tbh, I'm waiting and seeing what is announced at the end of this 3 weeks.


----------



## mariew (25 March 2020)

No, the only thing we can do is hacking and I don't want to stress people out any more than they are by hacking round villages, but they are out 24/7 so they are fine. I would possibly ride if I had a school though and the horse was super safe. Basically you don't want to get badly hurt and needing an intensive care space if there isn't one available due to Corona virus. Or alternatively having an avoidable accident and taking up a space that someone who needs a ventilator requires. I make an objective decision rather than a selfish one if that makes sense, it's not a massive ask. If I was on a busy yard I would probably avoid riding too as I can't see how you can avoid people and potentially infected surfaces?


----------



## Kona (25 March 2020)

I’m continuing to ride bc its outside and ur not close to other people, I won’t be showing tho


----------



## Upthecreek (25 March 2020)

Clearly those that are still riding feel they have adequately assessed the risk, but let’s not fool ourselves that horse riding (even the bombproof saintly schoolmaster we know inside out) carries the same risk as going to the shop once a week for essential food supplies. I don’t mean risk of catching Coronavirus I mean risk of an accident or injury that could require medical treatment, placing further pressure on our NHS which is currently stretched to breaking point. If I fall over in the supermarket whilst shopping for essential food supplies and break my arm it can’t be helped, I have to feed my family, this is essential. If I choose to ride my horse and I fall off and break my arm the guilt I would feel would be horrendous. I suspect I would quite rightly be asked questions about my decision to continue with what is inarguably a high risk activity that is not essential. 

I hope none of us find ourselves in the situation where we or someone close to us requires hospital treatment for Coronavirus, though it is very likely many of us will. That is the reason we should all be doing our utmost not to contribute to the burden on the NHS and to ensure there is capacity to treat people who may otherwise die.

And before anyone says it, I know statistically I am far more likely to have an accident at home than fall off my horse, but that’s not the point. The UK is currently in crisis and every single one of us should be doing everything we can to stay safe and avoid being a drain on the NHS. In my opinion that should mean choosing to give up the things we love for a little while because they are not essential and have the potential to be a huge drain on overstretched resources.


----------



## J&S (25 March 2020)

I have to say I agree with you, Upthecreek.


----------



## Frances144 (25 March 2020)

It's a tough one tbh. I have over the past few months completely lost my riding mojo - my excuse is the weather up here is beyond vile and any nice calm day is better to let the horses rest rather than ride them (and my wee dug needs me - she is very ill).

So now, I've been advised not to ride by the BHS, I sort of want to!  How bizarre is that?


----------



## CanteringCarrot (25 March 2020)

Anything with horses (a LARGE animal) can be quite dangerous. So it is as if we shouldn't touch them at all according to some views that have been expressed. I can still ride, but I've been doing some long lining or free lunging. Our horses don't have the option of turnout all day and/or night until about late April/early May, so they need exercise. Especially my good doer. I have to go there in the evenings to feed him anyway.

Someone (a lawyer writing about the law and FN-German guidlines) did say that if you have an in house trainer private lessons are still ok due to the space apart, and also that amateurs riding under supervision may be marginally safer. Interesting point, at least.


----------



## Follysmum (25 March 2020)

In my opinion the less risks we take the better for everyone, especially the NHS. Most people I know have either stopped altogether or just stick to their school.


----------



## doodle (25 March 2020)

Well speaking to the crisis team today. They were all measured for uniforms. (They normally wear their own clothes). So they are ready to get onto medical wards. There is a very real risk they will be removed from mental health and out in front line. If that happens there will be no mental health services. On a personal note this scares the hell out of me. They are fully open I would be in hospital if it wasn’t for this. They have been told to reduce caseload to the utter minimum.

So the very real risk of no treatment scares me and so I will not tempt fate by riding. Knowing my luck it would be the time I came off in walk and broke my back!


----------



## Lammy (25 March 2020)

With the news of the intensive care nurse who has killed herself whilst on shift in a London hospital, I’ve decided not to ride. 

I can’t in good conscience risk putting the NHS under more strain than they are already under and it will get worse than it is currently. The decisions in over capacity hospitals are already being made as to who gets a ventilator and who doesn’t. If you find yourself with a severe injury and in need of ventilation it may well be (and rightly so) that because you took an unnecessary risk, a CV patient will get it before you. Of course that’s right but I wouldn’t even want to put that decision on a doctor let alone be in that situation myself.

I’m not preaching or telling anyone to do anything they don’t want to do. It’s your choice but please realise the reality and the seriousness of the situation we are in now. I will continue my work as part of the NHS supply chain and will be glad for the escape to go to the field at the end of my overtime shift to feed and rug my horse but that’s all I’ll be doing for the foreseeable. I know there’s risk in that too before anyone says, I’ve been kicked in the head in the field, however the less time we spend with our animals the less risk we expose ourselves to.


----------



## Frances144 (25 March 2020)

I sort of think though that the less "conscience risk putting the NHS under" is all well and good but with that go motorbike riders, bicycles, and a few more others.  From riding, I have been to A&E precisely once 10 years ago.  

Of course this is not an accurate science, but imho there are other risky life-styles out there and I dont see them stopping.


----------



## angrybird1 (25 March 2020)

I look at it like this. Hundreds of people are already dead.  Thousands more ill.    Not riding for a couple of weeks is a small price to pay to help the Nhs.   Yes you may be fine but why risk if.   Horses were not born to be ridden and it's a hobby at the end of the day.   There are other things you can do.   This is a major problem. It's not a joke.


----------



## Littlebear (25 March 2020)

I havent been riding but my nearest miss i have had in years came from wearing marigolds a few days ago, thought i was being safe and the horse i turn out with mine lost its marbles, i walked in the stable with them on and she freaked and spun and tried to kick me several times, i quickly launched the gloves and calmed her down but that's the nearest miss i have had in years all from wearing gloves, you couldn't make it up!


----------



## Michen (25 March 2020)

I rode today. Last minute decision and felt guilty for it as was hacking a green youngster albiet off roads on private land. I’m still on the fence but actually just spoke to my brother (London doctor) who was very pragmatic about it. He said if you decide not to be prepared not to for a very long time as the pressure on nhs not going to magically lessen in weeks or even months. Think of all the backlog of elective work alone after this settles down. He believes it will be peaks and troughs.

so If you decide not to ride be prepared to stick to that decision for a long time I guess.


----------



## Upthecreek (25 March 2020)

Frances144 said:



			I sort of think though that the less "conscience risk putting the NHS under" is all well and good but with that go motorbike riders, bicycles, and a few more others.  From riding, I have been to A&E precisely once 10 years ago.  

Of course this is not an accurate science, but imho there are other risky life-styles out there and I dont see them stopping.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree, but we only control our own choices, not other people’s. Just because others are taking unnecessary risks it doesn’t make it right that we should. At the end of the day everyone is responsible for making their own decisions and the potential consequences of those decisions. Under normal circumstances we choose to ride despite the risk. It’s just that at the moment the potential consequences of carrying on with high risk activities, whatever they may be, is that people do not get the medical care they need whether that be because they are hospitalised with Coronavirus or following an accident which has resulted from continuing to participate in non-essential high risk activities.


----------



## doodle (25 March 2020)

Michen said:



			so If you decide not to ride be prepared to stick to that decision for a long time I guess.
		
Click to expand...

That’s why shoes will be coming off.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (25 March 2020)

I couldn't tell you the last time I actually rode one of my own properly and for more than 1 day in 4 months! 

But I am still riding a horse or 2 at work. These are ones just back in from injury and of racing kicks off again in May then they will be fit and ready to run. If racing is once again postponed indefinitely I expect they will be turfed back out. But the work they have done in the mean time means it will be easier to bring them back in with no issues. 

I have no issue with people riding horses they know safely. I wouldn't be so keen on breaking in a youngster just now though! Though I know a lot of people will be - 2 weeks minimum off of work means they can crack on and do something with the horse every day in day light hours.


----------



## NiceNeverNaughty (25 March 2020)

I have a little family of 3, me, hubby(non rider) and small boy (who also rides). We have been self isolating since a week before the schools closed and I chose to take my little one out of school. My husband has had a lung condition previously and with no other family about I'm being very careful , he started working from home at the same time and I was terrified of bringing it back to him.
Up until we went on lockdown me and my minime were still hacking out, although Id stopped all jumping. Now Ive decided not to ride because as well as the pressure on the NHS, if I had to go to A&E for something stoopid, Id ruin all that isolation time. I fell over backwards getting off my big lad a few weeks ago and thought Id broken my wrist, it was a stupid moment and everyone was in hysterics...  but what if?? It's not so funny now.  Last year I had an ambulance ride because someone else's pony knocked me sideways into a metal gate and I split my head open. A freak accident but it's made me more aware. All our horses are at home and I am being super careful but at the same time Im devastated not to be riding at all. It is so crucial to my mental health and having things to aim towards. Ive ordered a load of paint so I can spruce up my stables and I'm baking bread for the first time!! What worries me is how long this will go on for, I may yet decide to school in W/T in my field if I really can't cope and it's long term.


----------



## clairefeekerry1 (25 March 2020)

There are just a few of us on a farm and we have decided not to ride at present. All the horses are sensible but I’d never forgive myself if I fell off and needed medical attention. They haven’t had much work over this awful winter anyway so no point in starting now. Instead we will be taking advantage of the drier lighter weather and they will all be turned out as much as possible which will be lovely for them given the winter we’ve had. Even though we are quite remote and on country lanes the amount of people I’ve seen parking up our road and going walking etc is insane so more risks involved than normal. I am a key worker and have been disappointed to see some utterly rude and selfish behaviour recently from the general public and I don’t want to add to that


----------



## Auslander (25 March 2020)

Dont much fancy getting on this!
He lives out 24/7, so there is NO excuse for his current behaviour!


----------



## Chinchilla (25 March 2020)

As we're only supposed to be leaving the house for essentials now, ours are all turned out: to me, essentials when it comes to animals are feed, water, poo pick, medical stuff on those that need it. Not working them unfortunately - not fun but we have very limited facilities (just a field) so it's not really a good idea to do anything more.


----------



## Chinchilla (25 March 2020)

Auslander said:



			Dont much fancy getting on this!
He lives out 24/7, so there is NO excuse for his current behaviour!
View attachment 42807

Click to expand...

Well obviously people are only off work to watch him be fabulous


----------



## Winters100 (25 March 2020)

Frances144 said:



			I sort of think though that the less "conscience risk putting the NHS under" is all well and good but with that go motorbike riders, bicycles, and a few more others.  From riding, I have been to A&E precisely once 10 years ago. 

Of course this is not an accurate science, but imho there are other risky life-styles out there and I dont see them stopping.
		
Click to expand...

Why on earth would you use the fact that other people are not behaving in a sensible way to justify your own decisions? I simply do not understand that.  

*It is quite clear that right now it is to the benefit of society if we stay home as much as possible and avoid activities which may result in injury.  What is difficult to understand about this? *


----------



## DaveW (25 March 2020)

As well a worrying about putting a strain on the NHS, you should be worried about having to go to Hospital & catching Covid-19! And if you have a serious accident there may not be any beds or equipment available to help you......


----------



## ester (25 March 2020)

I kind of feel like this is going round in circles.


----------



## milliepops (25 March 2020)

ester said:



			I kind of feel like this is going round in circles.
		
Click to expand...

It'll be 4 million pages long like the brexit thread before you know it.


----------



## Wheels (25 March 2020)

milliepops said:



			It'll be 4 million pages long like the brexit thread before you know it.
		
Click to expand...

Oh how I miss brexit discussions lol


----------



## Tiddlypom (25 March 2020)

Yup, because folk still think that playing with their ponies is no more dangerous than *insert other activity here* so that they feel that they are fully justified in continuing riding yada yada.


----------



## Upthecreek (25 March 2020)

The current situation is the worst thing I have lived through and I’m quite possibly wasting my time but I feel it’s worth it if it makes anyone still riding think seriously about whether it’s the right thing to be doing at the moment. If the thread is boring you why read it or comment?


----------



## ester (25 March 2020)

I don't think anyone here has been flippant about their decision making, I think everyone has thought about it seriously or they wouldn't be discussing it. It's just that some come to different conclusions.


----------



## milliepops (25 March 2020)

ester said:



			It's just that some come to different conclusions.
		
Click to expand...

^^this.
I have parents stuck in their house that I'm looking after without being able to have contact, my job is in healthcare,  I'm quite well aware of how serious this is. My risk assessment is what it is *for now*. 

Other people should do what's right for them.  Getting snippy with each other isn't going to help anyone


----------



## Bexx (25 March 2020)

I'm still riding. My yard is DIY with no staff so weve set up a rota between us to care for the 4 horses that are there. We are still on very limited/poor turnout so I will be flat working in the area so he gets a decent leg stretch. He is also much happier when in work so I'll be keeping him ticking over. I'm not going to hack, jump or try anything new, just nice easy sessions to keep him soft and supple for now


----------



## Upthecreek (25 March 2020)

ester said:



			I don't think anyone here has been flippant about their decision making, I think everyone has thought about it seriously or they wouldn't be discussing it. It's just that some come to different conclusions.
		
Click to expand...

It’s fine for people to come to different conclusions. I would disagree that people aren’t being flippant about their decision making. Many people don’t think things through properly or fail to consider the impact of their actions on other people. Not because of malice but because they just don’t. If nothing else I hope this thread and the differing opinions encourages people to do that.


----------



## ester (25 March 2020)

You can't move for people pointing out the potential issues with riding though, if they're not informed now they never are going to be.


----------



## Upthecreek (25 March 2020)

ester said:



			You can't move for people pointing out the potential issues with riding though, if they're not informed now they never are going to be.
		
Click to expand...

Under normal circumstances we all choose to accept the risk that comes with riding. The point is these are the most abnormal circumstances we have ever faced so I absolutely cannot understand why people don’t just accept that we can’t carry on as normal and risk burdening the NHS further if our trusty steed decides to spin/spook/rear/bolt and we hit the deck. Perhaps it’s because they are such amazing riders it will never happen to them 🤔


----------



## ester (25 March 2020)

I don't think anyone thinks things are carrying on as normal. 

And by potential issues I meant all of the current potential issues re beds etc etc not the usual ones.


----------



## Summit (25 March 2020)

ILuvCowparsely said:



			yup continuing as before
		
Click to expand...

me too.  In some cases no
More at risk that cycling


----------



## Lillian_paddington (25 March 2020)

Riding in this current situation is not a decision I took lightly. Personally, my decision is that it’s more risky for me to cut off all work for a horse that is used to up to an hour long schooling sessions and 2-3 hour fast hacks than to keep him ticking over with 3-4 rides a week of flat work and quiet hacking. He’s far fitter than he’s ever been, and since we moved yards this winter he’s on much better grazing. Now the spring grass is coming, he’s going to have huge amounts of energy. I’d rather keep on top of that, because I don’t know how he’ll react without work. I do know how he’ll react with work, though, because that’s our routine. He’ll be focused and polite and he will keep all four feet where they should be. 
Those of you who have stopped riding clearly had a different risk assessment. I completely understand that. If I had a young horse, or a spooky horse, or something that bucked or reared then I’d make a different decision. But my decision is still valid even if you made a different one.


----------



## angrybird1 (25 March 2020)

I thought we were only supposed to be going out if essential though.    However you look at it riding is not essential.


----------



## chocolategirl (26 March 2020)

JFTDWS said:



			Well you are wrong.  The advice doesn't state walk / run / cycle, it states _for example_, walk / run / cycle.  Therefore it includes other forms of exercise than those stated here.  That categorically does include riding, although it would not include any contact sports (for example, horseball) which have been previously banned for the duration of this outbreak.

There is also no mention, in the official guidelines about "close to home".  Some other countries have introduced limits of travel, but the UK has not at this point.  The limit is on non-essential travel.

Those who are riding either have horses at home, or have to travel to them anyway to provide basic care.  Choosing to ride as their form of exercise having already traveled doesn't incur any inessential travel.  If people were making extra trips to ride horses for whose care they aren't responsible, they would be in breach of that, but I'm pretty sure nobody is doing that.

The actual government advice in full:

https://assets.publishing.service.g...e_on_staying_at_home_and_away_from_others.pdf

Boris' address in full:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-52011928

Click to expand...

Riding has been banned in France for weeks 😏


----------



## Bernster (26 March 2020)

angrybird1 said:



			I thought we were only supposed to be going out if essential though.    However you look at it riding is not essential.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. I think the focus on added risk and nhs burden is skewing the conversation. Yes, avoid anything very risky but the guidance is to stay at home. Only go out per the guidance. It’s the travel bit that’s more relevant to why they've closed down the yard.

If you’ve got horses at home, or you need to care for their essential needs, limit your journeys but you can go out. Otherwise, stay at home.  It’s tough but it seems clear to me.  I’m not happy about it and I don’t think a solo journey in a car with no contact is risky, but that’s what the guidance says.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (26 March 2020)

I'm still in a weird spot about this.

We can exercise our horses due to the Animal Welfare Act (in Germany, btw) to ensure proper movement. Most places have no or limited turnout. Although it's better in the North and South, typically. Fields don't open at yards until late April/early May. So then, so I just leave my horse to stand in his box with small attached paddock (that's just twice the size of his box)? Some laps in the walker in the morning are a possibility. He's a good doer and a neurotic creature. 

I have to bring his food, feed him in the evening, and soak his haynet. So I exercise him then. Soon, I also have to hand graze him to get him used to the grass he will eventually go on.

We have certain rules and procedures in place at the yard, and it's going well. 

But no one else is concerned there and are still riding when able. I brought up my argument about overwhelming the health care system, reducing risk, all the things repeated in this thread, basically, and people look at me like I have 8 heads. One friend "understands" but is choosing to ride anyway. Her choice, but she is an at risk group, not a strong rider, and has a difficult horse. I really hope she has luck on her side. Her logic, "every time you fall you don't always end up in the hospital" okkk

People at the yard now think I'm afraid of my horse and not confident in my riding skills. Way to totally miss the point guys! But in reality I am just trying to minimize risk and I don't trust my shite luck! Nothing to do with the horse or skills! 

I do think there are 2 other liveries thinking this way perhaps, as they've stopped riding and coming to the yard unless to deliver feed.


----------



## Summit (26 March 2020)

I walk to my yard , usually only me there so it’s still quite a normal routine for me.  I’m on my own, husband stuck in America so god knows when he’ll be home  ...::

about riding....I don’t consider myself a high risk, my horse is older, we don’t do much more than a trot so to me it’s no more riskier than riding a bike or even driving my car


----------



## milliepops (26 March 2020)

Re the journey.  I have to go to the yard anyway, I'm my horses' main carer. It's not an extra trip if I ride my horse in the school at the yard while I'm there, I'm still in one place.

A month ago, anyone on here would have said  it was a welfare concern to leave my horses in with 2 hours turnout a day, which is what they get on their current routine (yard rules). So I consider their daily exercise to still be a welfare priority, as we currently stand.  

I'm trying to tie the 3 that are off site in a field into the same journey to limit trips out as much as possible.  Obviously things are changing daily, so its a daily judgement call.


----------



## pansymouse (26 March 2020)

Frances144 said:



			I sort of think though that the less "conscience risk putting the NHS under" is all well and good but with that go motorbike riders, bicycles, and a few more others.  From riding, I have been to A&E precisely once 10 years ago. 

Of course this is not an accurate science, but imho there are other risky life-styles out there and I dont see them stopping.
		
Click to expand...

I've been to A&E once in 50 years riding but I shall still only be taking my horse out in-hand to reduce risk and allow both a little exercise.  I will taking a route that avoids the roads and where I know I am highly unlikely to meet people.


----------



## Amymay (26 March 2020)

Interestingly all my friends on livery have been told ‘no riding’, be it school work or hacking out.


----------



## angrybird1 (26 March 2020)

I'm having to go to mine twice a day at the moment as no one else on site.  That is essential. I do fully understand that if horses are in 24 /7 they need exercise but in my opinion that should be turnout or lunging or hand walking etc.   Riding for recreational purposes at the moment is not essential. The is not a normal time and we really are not supposed to be doing anything not essential.  If this virus continues to spread and get worse there will be harder measures brought in which could mean you need permission to leave your home. 
I know we are all having to change the way we do things but at the moment I think we just really do have to do the basics.


----------



## milliepops (26 March 2020)

But again it depends on the individual circumstances as to what is safer. Last night someone started a thread about trying to lunge their horse but it was pulling loose and getting away from her. That is unsafe. So some people would be safer on board rather than trying to solve a lunging problem at the moment, for instance.  I dont think it's that black and white.


----------



## angrybird1 (26 March 2020)

I'm sorry but I dont agree.  Riding is not essential. Turn horse out if at all possible for exercise. Riding is recreational and no horse actually Needs to be ridden at the moment.  All events and shows etc have been cancelled for the foreseeable future. I know at this time of year we have to be careful about weight management/ grass etc but there are ways round this.  Track systems muzzle etc.  Think people really need to get their heads round that this is not a normal time.  Yes care for your horses but realise that it's the basics for now.
This is a unprecedented and extremely serious crisis.
We all need to realise that what we want to do and would normally do doesn't apply now.


----------



## Goldenstar (26 March 2020)

It is an individual choice depending a lot on what facilities you have access to. 
I have stopped riding shortly they will go out twenty hours a day they are out from nine to eight atm .
If I had no turnout I would work I would have to .
if I had limited turnout I would work but be very very careful .


----------



## Chippers1 (26 March 2020)

I'm still undecided about what to do. Our yard has said we are ok to ride straight from the field (and I have my tack etc at home with me) as the fields are quite a walk away from the yard however we would only be able to hack because we are not allowed on the actual yard (YO is 86!). Buzz is out 24/7 on a pretty sloped field so realistically isn't going to lose massive amounts of fitness and I always keep him on the lean side (after previous pony battled for years with lami issues) which is easy as he's not a fan of hard feed so i'm not too worried about him getting massively fat either. I guess the riding would be more for me than him and I don't think that is a valid reason.
I think I will re-assess the situation in a week or so. I had a lovely hack on Monday before lockdown at least!
Today I will walk to his field and stick his sweet itch rug on (just in case I can't get down soon) - it's about half an hour down the side of an A road but at least i'll be getting my exercise in! This may be what I have to do for the foreseeable.

To add, the worst injury I've had with him was when he spooked as I was bringing him in and he ran into me and knocked me flying 

Edit to add: I've just bought some lovely PS of Sweden reins that I've coveted for a year and I am desperate to try them out but I can wait (just!) - that was what my comp/lesson money for this month went on!


----------



## stormox (26 March 2020)

I have thought long and hard about whether to ride and decided to continue. I have no turnout at mo, my young horse is at home and I think without proper work she would be impossible to lead out safely and I would be better off on top where I can give her real excersise and keep her calm.


----------



## milliepops (26 March 2020)

If yards are able or prepared to give extra turn out then it's not an issue. People making the most strident statements on this thread seem to think everyone has access to unlimited turnout. That's not the case. Our horses are still on the winter routine of very small paddocks and very limited time. YO is not intending to change that until the weather warms up and they go to overnight turnout (they'll be stabled during the day then so still requiring visits for care).

Not everyone is chucking them out 24/7 hence people will have to make different decisions.


----------



## Roxylola (26 March 2020)

On a diy yard, horse with muscle myopathy, recently had treatment for low grade ulcers, fit and used to regular work.  We have limited turnout - enough that doing something with him is a welfare issue.  I could let him charge round on the lunge every day getting fitter and wilder until we can turnout full time.  Or I can ride, which we both enjoy, which is a better way to use his muscles, and which to be quite frank brings me a little bit of joy.  I have to go anyway so I am not making an extra trip to ride, I'm not having lessons and certainly not jumping.

As it stands I am deemed a key worker, so I am still getting up every morning at 5am, still getting the dogs walked before work, and still going to the yard after work.  My team at work is massively reduced as some folk are self isolating for whatever reason but it's financial so we have to be here to service the products etc.

Most of my days are well over 14 hours out of the house, I'm tired and fed up, feel like I can't really grumble as I am not a front line worker like the nhs or shop workers.  The only thing that has changed is that I now have to spend more of my already limited time queueing to buy groceries, and I can't treat myself to a nice coffee, nice lunch etc at work as all the coffee shops sandwich places etc have now closed and even tescos etc don't appear to be doing much like their baked goods etc any more.

So, sorry for the little rant but yes, I am taking a calculated risk by riding and yes in part I am doing it because actually I enjoy it and yes I feel guilty for doing it.


----------



## angrybird1 (26 March 2020)

Lockdown wont be forever but losing your own life or someone you love or care for is.
Guess people will have to make up their own minds what is essential.
Mine haven't been  "chucked out 24/7 " as yet but as soon as its practicable they will go out  but it will be done sensibly to avoid weight gain etc. I'd love to be riding myself. Time off work and lovely weather but it's not a normal time and I'm trying to be responsible.


----------



## Amymay (26 March 2020)

Luckily all my friends have at least 8 hours turn out, so thankfully not an issue for them. Obviously those with no turnout it would be a problem for.


----------



## Abi90 (26 March 2020)

My horse is being ridden for me. She has literally just come back from all sorts of issues and we discovered she has severe arthritis in one Pastern, pottering around a small field is not enough exercise and she can’t be lunged because of it. 

So it’s long lining or riding. YO is doing a mixture of both for me.

I’m not going up myself as I’m effectively working in a Petri dish and her Dad is in the vulnerable group. She lives in site so is not travelling to the horses. I have eliminated the unnecessary element of me going up there but the horse needs to be gently exercised to keep on top of her issues.


----------



## ycbm (26 March 2020)

I wish they would just ban it. 

Morally I know that there is, however low, a greater than zero risk of me taking NHS resources if I ride. My horses are at home, I would be breaking no rules. Mentally, the thought of being stuck here without any of my usual outside activities and not riding either is blowing my brain apart.

I have volunteered, but they sent an email today saying that won't start until after March 31st.

Just ban riding, Boris, please. 

.


----------



## southerncomfort (26 March 2020)

Until the government says not to ride then it is personal choice.  No one is breaking any rules by choosing to continue to ride.  

If/when the government bans horse riding then I have absolutely no doubt everyone will comply.

As I said before, if I hadn't done a proper job on my leg I'd still be riding in walk/trot in my school on my safe older pony, with my air jacket on. I wouldn't be hacking out or riding in open fields though.


----------



## bubsqueaks (26 March 2020)

Personally yes I am still riding.
Ive carried out my own risk assessment taking everything into account including my current state of both physical & mental health.
I don't smoke or drink, am a healthy weight & eat healthy foods in order to keep my immune system the best it can be.
I am not on any medication of any sort.
The only time I have been to A&E was when I slipped off a rock damaging ligaments whilst out walking!
I do online shopping so negate the need to expose myself to the maximum risk of getting the virus.
My horses are all barefoot so do not require turning away due to shoeing issues.
The pony I ride is one I have had for 8 years, 13.2hh, & a novice ride.
The biggest risk factor by not riding is laminitis - Ive worked extremely hard all winter getting the weight off all ponies, keeping them exercised.
I employ 20 staff across 2 businesses - I am still working as they have to be paid even though we've shut down both companies.
My risk assessment result is low risk & whilst Government advice is we are allowed to be doing one form of exercise a day that is my chosen exercise.


----------



## Dyllymoo (26 March 2020)

I have been wrestling with this.  I'm not one to fall off lots, J is a very steady young man.  Our yard has banned hacking (which I understand as there are more dogs/ walkers out and about etc.) but at present we can ride in the school.  I'm not sure what to do.  I get pangs of guilt when I think I want to ride as I worry about the NHS etc. but I do think I need to do something for my mental health.

J gets around 7.5 hours of turn out a day at the minute but will not be out 24/7 as we don't have the grazing.


----------



## Winters100 (26 March 2020)

southerncomfort said:



			Until the government says not to ride then it is personal choice.  No one is breaking any rules by choosing to continue to ride. 
.
		
Click to expand...

To me it is not about 'am I breaking any rules' it is about 'what is the right thing to do, not just for me but for society'.

I am also wondering did ALL of the people who now say that it is essential for their horse to be ridden, either for the horse or for their own mental health, ride all winter?  And if essential for their mental health what have they done in the past when their horse has been off work - did they rent a horse or did they just manage?

We are not children - we all understand what the regulations are trying to achieve and we need to do everything to stay home as much as possible.


----------



## milliepops (26 March 2020)

Winters100 said:



			I am also wondering did ALL of the people who now say that it is essential for their horse to be ridden, either for the horse or for their own mental health, ride all winter?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.
In wind, rain, snow, yes.
They are in their small boxes for 22 hours a day, it's been hard but it's my job to make sure they get their needs met as best as possible. The only time I haven't is when work pulled me away or when I was sick and wouldn't have been safe to do it.
The hostility is unnecessary.


----------



## Goldenstar (26 March 2020)

ycbm said:



			I wish they would just ban it.

Morally I know that there is, however low, a greater than zero risk of me taking NHS resources if I ride. My horses are at home, I would be breaking no rules. Mentally, the thought of being stuck here without any of my usual outside activities and not riding either is blowing my brain apart.

I have volunteered, but they sent an email today saying that won't start until after March 31st.

Just ban riding, Boris, please.

.
		
Click to expand...

why should the government ban riding ?
perhaps They should ban riding bikes walking ,climbing loft ladders, decorating on ladders, gardening ( which causes loads of trip to A and E ) cooking with hot fat the list is endless .
however individuals need to take choices for themselves personally I know most medics think riders are a bit nuts and at the moment if you land in A and E they are  likely to think you are a selfish irresponsible idiot .
if you ok with that ride away .
we don’t need governments to tell us what to do in this area .


----------



## NiceNeverNaughty (26 March 2020)

i don't get people saying it's ok because they are wearing an airjacket or BP. If you break your ankle or wrist you will still need an A&E trip  

Im massively struggling - horses on my own farm, grass arena which is dry (!) and to top it all this happened 3 weeks ago...
I have a welsh c but I had been going for schoolmaster lessons on a 16.1hh event horse with an aim to do my stages and had started jumping again on him and feeling amazing. At 43 I really desperately want to have shot at BE again and lo and behold did this wonderful horse not come up for sale as the RI was moving away and I snapped him up! Fit and ready to go. Absolutely gutted although hopefully we will have 2021. In the grand scheme of things it's a minor problem but I do have to keep reminding myself of that


----------



## Chippers1 (26 March 2020)

I'm gutted too as I was finally feeling confident jumping round 80s with an aim to do BE80 at the end of May - the one I did last year was a disaster due to personal reasons and I really wanted to make it up to Buzz and myself. Next year maybe! At least it gives me more time to get even more confident  i'm just worried that I will lose it all again from not jumping


----------



## Upthecreek (26 March 2020)

But clearly we do need governments to tell us what to do. We are only in lockdown now (at least those of us that are obeying the rules are) because of the number of idiots that headed to beauty spots in their thousands at the weekend, completing ignoring all of the advice on social distancing. It had to be enforced because inconsiderate stupid people chose to ignore the advice to stay at home. 

What gets me with all of this is the sheer insensitivity being shown to the thousands of amazing NHS workers who are working ridiculous hours and putting their lives at risk to care for people in the most horrendous circumstances. If you can honestly say that the activities you are choosing to participate in, whether that be riding, cycling, rock climbing or whatever is not in anyway insensitive or disrespectful to them then carry on. 

I would also say to all the people unable to safely handle their horses on the ground if they can’t ride - you should have trained them properly to have good ground manners and be respectful of you. In 25 years of owning horses I can’t think of a single one that I wouldn’t be able to handle on the ground if I couldn’t ride it for any reason. Perhaps use this time to go back to basics and work on that.


----------



## milliepops (26 March 2020)

all the talk of respect and the #bekind stuff going on, yet people still snipe away at each other   Yeah hindsight is a wonderful thing, I'm sure people who are stuck now wish they had addressed problems sooner.  If only there was a magic time machine.  
What we have to do now though, is make the best personal decision you can do and be prepared to review it.   Lots of us are also key workers dealing with the reality on a day to day basis one way or another, not ostriches being willfully oblivious to what's happening.


----------



## Roxylola (26 March 2020)

Winters100 said:



			I am also wondering did ALL of the people who now say that it is essential for their horse to be ridden, either for the horse or for their own mental health, ride all winter?  And if essential for their mental health what have they done in the past when their horse has been off work - did they rent a horse or did they just manage?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, all winter, outdoor pokey arena in the evening and wet and windy hacks at weekend.  And for my own mental health, well I've never before been in a situation where I've had to go to work while the country is in lock down, while coming to the end of 4 years of study for a degree I won't get a graduation for, had to queue to shop for my groceries, felt guilty for needing to walk my dogs; so while for a long term break yes I would be booking lessons or riding something else for the sake of my mental health.  Under normal circumstances my mental health might be fine with a short break.  Right now, yes I do need a reason to keep going on!


----------



## milliepops (26 March 2020)

Roxylola said:



			Yep, all winter, outdoor pokey arena in the evening and wet and windy hacks at weekend.  And for my own mental health, well I've never before been in a situation where I've had to go to work while the country is in lock down, while coming to the end of 4 years of study for a degree I won't get a graduation for, had to queue to shop for my groceries, felt guilty for needing to walk my dogs; so while for a long term break yes I would be booking lessons or riding something else for the sake of my mental health.  Under normal circumstances my mental health might be fine with a short break.  Right now, yes I do need a reason to keep going on!
		
Click to expand...

Sending solidarity vibes. Having some awful "playing god" type discussions at work on a daily basis at the moment, it's ghastly.   The horses are such a valuable release valve for all the negative stuff that you just have to push down.


----------



## ester (26 March 2020)

Upthecreek said:



			If you can honestly say that the activities you are choosing to participate in, whether that be riding, cycling, rock climbing or whatever is not in anyway insensitive or disrespectful to them then carry on.
.
		
Click to expand...

Phew, will continue with my current one remaining activity.


----------



## PapaverFollis (26 March 2020)

I was just thinkinh of another element to consider in your risk assessments.  (I've decided I'm not judging anyone for continuing to ride everyone is in different circumstances and the horses are all different too.  I think as many people as can do so should shoes off and chuck out but if thats not possible exercising the horse might be safer than cooping it up...)

ANYWAYS... please factor in that your own emotions are going to be pretty spiked up with a fear response at the moment even if you feel ok... so that might translate into even calm horses being a bit more spooky than normal while you're around.  I know if I was on Beast at the moment she'd be seeing monsters because she's really sensitive and unfortunately believes what my emotions tell her.

If I still had Granny horse I might still go for a potter because she didn't listen to my amygdala at all... she knew best. 😂


----------



## Roxylola (26 March 2020)

MP, I do not envy you one bit, luckily my job is just finance but that alone makes it seem really pointless.  I don't really feel like I am contributing to anything much but I am still stuck here.

PF, that's a fair point, for me I literally feel my tensions disappear as I sit my backside in the saddle for my day to day riding (bit different for competing lol)


----------



## Lillian_paddington (26 March 2020)

Winters100 said:



			To me it is not about 'am I breaking any rules' it is about 'what is the right thing to do, not just for me but for society'.

I am also wondering did ALL of the people who now say that it is essential for their horse to be ridden, either for the horse or for their own mental health, ride all winter?  And if essential for their mental health what have they done in the past when their horse has been off work - did they rent a horse or did they just manage?

We are not children - we all understand what the regulations are trying to achieve and we need to do everything to stay home as much as possible.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I rode all winter, rain or shine. Six days a week, putting in the effort to get him fit enough for his first proper competition season. 
The most I’ve spent away from him is two weeks, I missed him hugely. I also wasn’t half as stressed back then. So, yes, particularly right now, he’s very important to my mental health. Being able to ride him means I’m able to make goals (for his training) and keep moving forward. 
Yes, I think I’m doing the right thing - in my particular situation. With a very fit horse, who’s about to have a lot of energy (spring grass), who’s a very good doer, who’s very safe and polite to ride. The risks for me and my horse if I don’t ride are laminitis, an obese horse, me getting injured while leading a fresh horse, me getting injured while lunging a fresh horse. If I ride sensibly I might still fall off. But the risks - for me - of not riding are greater than the risks of riding. Your situation is different, so you’re not riding. I’m sure that’s the right decision for you. 
But I don’t get how you don’t understand that not everyone is in the same situation? And that a decision that is right for you does not mean it’s right for everyone else?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (26 March 2020)

Winters100 said:



			To me it is not about 'am I breaking any rules' it is about 'what is the right thing to do, not just for me but for society'.

I am also wondering did ALL of the people who now say that it is essential for their horse to be ridden, either for the horse or for their own mental health, ride all winter?  And if essential for their mental health what have they done in the past when their horse has been off work - did they rent a horse or did they just manage?

We are not children - we all understand what the regulations are trying to achieve and we need to do everything to stay home as much as possible.
		
Click to expand...

This thread is getting v like the Brexit one, folk getting antsy with each other.

Please, there are much more important things than bloody bickering about who rode when and how often, its getting like a flipping stuck record now.
Winters, this isn't aimed just at you, but all those who are 'making their point'. It's getting like a preachy livery yard as to who is right and who is wrong.

You are all adults on here, do what is right for you and your horse, trust yourself,  stay safe.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (26 March 2020)

It's sad that times like this seem to bring the worst out in other people...

I'm sure if someone who didn't know my situation would be thinking gosh look at them going out 3x a day and riding too...

Currently have a horse on boxrest who cannot tolerate being alone (she's 27 now and I cannot re-train this level of separation anxiety), I also have one who is fine to be alone and one who is a bit iffy but equally very nutty on no turnout. The juggling act of keeping each horse happy, when two are pretty fit and one I'd very much like to keep going and not have another injury to add to the current one, has been awful, add on the lockdown, the stress and now the judgement of the faceless internet I cannot tell you how much I have cried this past week.

Another who has ridden all winter, in every type of weather, for the welfare of the horses in my care. I think we're all doing the best we can.


----------



## Bernster (26 March 2020)

I accept that no one is going to change their minds on this.  This kind of forum doesn’t lend itself well to that. People are making their own decisions based on their own interpretation and what they consider to be essential in terms of either travel or horse care.

Let’s just hope that the measures we are all taking help to reduce the threat and the exposure levels, and we don’t need to go into total lock down like Italy etc.


----------



## Abi90 (26 March 2020)

Bernster said:



			I accept that no one is going to change their minds on this.  This kind of forum doesn’t lend itself well to that. People are making their own decisions based on their own interpretation and what they consider to be essential in terms of either travel or horse care.

Let’s just hope that the measures we are all taking help to reduce the threat and the exposure levels, and we don’t need to go into total lock down like Italy etc.
		
Click to expand...

We pretty much are at the same level as Italy. The only difference is the police are not enforcing it to the same extent at the moment. They are still allowed to the shops, to walk dogs and to go to work if they can’t work from home/will get laid off otherwise


----------



## Jazz18 (26 March 2020)

Kamikaze said:



			I have decided not to ride. Not that I am concerned about virus spread while out for a hack but for the risk of coming off. I have used/am using far too much NHS as it is. Robin is good but he is feeling well and fresh. In the 3 rides since hospital he hasn’t done anything wrong but spooks a plenty and it only takes a bird to pop out, spook, splat. I don’t want to add to NHS strain. Crisis team keen for me to keep riding for my mental health but huge guilt as it is. Farrier is due in 2 weeks so I think I will just get his shoes taken off for a couple of months.
		
Click to expand...

Still riding but very quietly. Safer to keep horse exercised then let him become a loon.


----------



## Winters100 (26 March 2020)

NiceNeverNaughty said:



			i don't get people saying it's ok because they are wearing an airjacket or BP. If you break your ankle or wrist you will still need an A&E trip 

Click to expand...

Totally agree, and I am sorry for your situation.  I also have 2 horses super fit and ready for competition having been ridden 9 days of every 10 all winter.  But that having been said I agree with you that I do not want people to die because I would like to continue with my hobby.  Seems that a huge number of people have a reason that they are an exception - amazing how many people have mental health problems so serious that they _have_ to ride. Equally amazing how many horses will become dangerous and impossible to handle in case they are not ridden - makes me wonder whether these people should actually work more on teaching their horses manners from the ground.  Anyway reality is that if so many continue in this way there probably will be additional regulations so no one can ride - and sadly this will include the tiny minority for whom it truly _is_ necessary.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (26 March 2020)

PapaverFollis said:



			I was just thinkinh of another element to consider in your risk assessments.  (I've decided I'm not judging anyone for continuing to ride everyone is in different circumstances and the horses are all different too.  I think as many people as can do so should shoes off and chuck out but if thats not possible exercising the horse might be safer than cooping it up...)

ANYWAYS... please factor in that your own emotions are going to be pretty spiked up with a fear response at the moment even if you feel ok... so that might translate into even calm horses being a bit more spooky than normal while you're around.  I know if I was on Beast at the moment she'd be seeing monsters because she's really sensitive and unfortunately believes what my emotions tell her.

If I still had Granny horse I might still go for a potter because she didn't listen to my amygdala at all... she knew best. 😂
		
Click to expand...

I think this is a valid point. My horse is super sensitive. A friend pointed this out to me that I shouldn't ride if I have reservations about it because he would feel it. I think everyone's energy has changed a bit given the situation, and I know some horses that don't give a care, but my Mr. Sensitive does. Granted, I could be just fine riding him, but I think there'd be something "off" about it I think.


----------



## Bernster (26 March 2020)

Abi90 said:



			We pretty much are at the same level as Italy. The only difference is the police are not enforcing it to the same extent at the moment. They are still allowed to the shops, to walk dogs and to go to work if they can’t work from home/will get laid off otherwise
		
Click to expand...


Wasn’t aware of that. Our operations in Italy have shut down but not in the uk.  All businesses shut apart from specific ones which are still running.  In the uk it’s the other way round, specific ones have shut and the rest are operating if they can’t work from home. Plus we don’t have the forms to fill out or the tracking or enforcement. But perhaps in practice it’s very similar.


----------



## Abi90 (26 March 2020)

Bernster said:



			Wasn’t aware of that. Our operations in Italy have shut down but not in the uk.  All businesses shut apart from specific ones which are still running.  In the uk it’s the other way round, specific ones have shut and the rest are operating if they can’t work from home. Plus we don’t have the forms to fill out or the tracking or enforcement. But perhaps in practice it’s very similar.
		
Click to expand...

I think it’s the level of enforcement that is different but what you’re allowed to do is about the same.

Although there’s still loads of selfish people in Italy as they are getting fined by the police left, right and centre!


----------



## AnShanDan (26 March 2020)

Upthecreek said:



			I would also say to all the people unable to safely handle their horses on the ground if they can’t ride - you should have trained them properly to have good ground manners and be respectful of you. In 25 years of owning horses I can’t think of a single one that I wouldn’t be able to handle on the ground if I couldn’t ride it for any reason. Perhaps use this time to go back to basics and work on that.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, sweeping statement!!
I have had  horses for a lot of years and I've 100% known some horses that can be pretty sharp to handle and worse if they're not worked. Perhaps you do own fit competition horses and have them all trained so well they never have any lively moments in hand, if so very well done.


----------



## Chippers1 (26 March 2020)

i'm lucky that I can leave mine and he will be the same to ride as when I left, another reason why i'm thinking of not riding. Sad though as my BE member pack has just come through the post, I joined on the Monday and a few hours later everything was cancelled, silly mistake!


----------



## Upthecreek (26 March 2020)

I don’t think anyone is sniping or being disrespectful. I am more than happy for people to take issue with what I have posted and I do not take it personally. We all have a right to express our opinions and we don’t have to agree. I have been interested to read other people’s perspectives and during this crisis it has been enlightening to see how it has brought out both the best and the worst in people. 

Reading the threads ‘livery yards being closed, banned from seeing our horses’ and ‘if you’re dithering over riding’ tells me everything I personally need to know about why my decision not to ride at the moment is the right one.


----------



## Upthecreek (26 March 2020)

AnShanDan said:



			Wow, sweeping statement!!
I have had  horses for a lot of years and I've 100% known some horses that can be pretty sharp to handle and worse if they're not worked. Perhaps you do own fit competition horses and have them all trained so well they never have any lively moments in hand, if so very well done.
		
Click to expand...

All horses have “lively moments” they are not machines. But my horses do know that it’s not okay to barge me, drag me around or stand on me (or anyone else handling them) regardless of spring grass, not being ridden or anything else. I train them to have good manners and be respectful when being handled. Is that wrong?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (26 March 2020)

Upthecreek said:



			All horses have “lively moments” they are not machines. But my horses do know that it’s not okay to barge me, drag me around or stand on me (or anyone else handling them) regardless of spring grass, not being ridden or anything else. I train them to have good manners and be respectful when being handled. Is that wrong?
		
Click to expand...

No but it's part of the risk assessment we all have to do.

Mine are generally seen as very well behaved horses, I make a point of excellent ground manners, I have been run over by a horse and I have no wish to repeat it (it wasn't my horse)!

I need to balance the increased risk of possible injury on the ground as a result of a fresh horse from not enough exercise, vs the risk of riding the horse.

For my personal situation, once they can all be in the field all day I will not need to exercise them by riding.


----------



## AnShanDan (26 March 2020)

Upthecreek, it was your advice to "...use this time to go back to basics and work on that" to those who haven't "trained" their horses properly that I was commenting on. It came across as rather patronising


----------



## Lillian_paddington (26 March 2020)

Upthecreek said:



			But clearly we do need governments to tell us what to do. We are only in lockdown now (at least those of us that are obeying the rules are) because of the number of idiots that headed to beauty spots in their thousands at the weekend, completing ignoring all of the advice on social distancing. It had to be enforced because inconsiderate stupid people chose to ignore the advice to stay at home.

What gets me with all of this is the sheer insensitivity being shown to the thousands of amazing NHS workers who are working ridiculous hours and putting their lives at risk to care for people in the most horrendous circumstances. If you can honestly say that the activities you are choosing to participate in, whether that be riding, cycling, rock climbing or whatever is not in anyway insensitive or disrespectful to them then carry on.

I would also say to all the people unable to safely handle their horses on the ground if they can’t ride - you should have trained them properly to have good ground manners and be respectful of you. In 25 years of owning horses I can’t think of a single one that I wouldn’t be able to handle on the ground if I couldn’t ride it for any reason. Perhaps use this time to go back to basics and work on that.
		
Click to expand...

For the same reasons you’re saying that riding isn’t safe and we shouldn’t do it?? As in, safe horses can and do spook. They’re also more likely to spook if they’re hot and fresh because they’ve had no exercise. 
My horse has very good ground manners. If I move in to him, he moves away. If I click my tongue, he picks up his hoof for me to pick out. If he wants a treat and I say, ‘no’, he waits for me to tell him he can have it. But he can still spook, and if he has too much energy he’ll spook more often and the spooks will be worse. 
Lot of judgement on this thread.


----------



## doodle (26 March 2020)

Re mental health.
I was hospitalised on a psych ward at the start of this. I was not sectioned but told if I try to leave I would be.  I was discharged (as was most of the ward) very suddenly so they could use ward for the virus. I would/should still be in hospital. They have made that clear. I am with crisis team instead, this has been whittled down to bare bones. Normally daily home visits, they are now not allowed to come out. We are at SERIOUS risk of loosing the crisis team. This means a lot of people will have NO mental health help.
This would do my mental health more problems. I agree my horse and riding is the main thing that helps me. I am still going to yard as sole carer of my horse but only once a day. Mentally I would be at more harm with no psych input than the protective element of riding


----------



## ester (26 March 2020)

Very judgey, now we are including people's mental health statuses in that. That's just not nice.


----------



## doodle (26 March 2020)

Was that aimed at me?


----------



## ester (26 March 2020)

No, can't see how it would be  we were typing at the same time, it was aimed mostly at Winters comment about how bad everyone's mental health must be for them to have to ride.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (26 March 2020)

I sat and watched the news last night and our Chief Constable (Devon & Cornwall) actually said - in what was a very brief news item - that as well as farmers needing to see to their stock he appreciated the fact that people needed to, for e.g. "go and see to horses and exercise them"!! 

Amazing, but true. So that eases my conscience considerably........ I DID take my two very safe cobs out for a little walking hack yesterday morning; in the quiet/deserted lanes around here, the most exciting thing you'll see is someone's farm cat.


----------



## Upthecreek (26 March 2020)

AnShanDan said:



			Upthecreek, it was your advice to "...use this time to go back to basics and work on that" to those who haven't "trained" their horses properly that I was commenting on. It came across as rather patronising 

Click to expand...

I’m sorry if it hit a nerve, but I absolutely stand by it. In my opinion people focus far too much on ridden work with horses when solid ground work training should be the foundation for everything else. Ask Richard Maxwell!


----------



## Bernster (26 March 2020)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			I sat and watched the news last night and our Chief Constable (Devon & Cornwall) actually said - in what was a very brief news item - that as well as farmers needing to see to their stock he appreciated the fact that people needed to, for e.g. "go and see to horses and exercise them"!! 

Amazing, but true. So that eases my conscience considerably........ I DID take my two very safe cobs out for a little walking hack yesterday morning; in the quiet/deserted lanes around here, the most exciting thing you'll see is someone's farm cat.
		
Click to expand...


It makes sense to me that if you have to travel for care, limited as much as you can, sensible riding should also be ok (as in not high risk).  For folks like me, whose horse is on livery and being exercised, I accept that my travel isn’t essential and I should not go (but I was still ‘bargaining’ with myself to try and justify it).


----------



## ycbm (26 March 2020)

Winters100 said:



			Totally agree, and I am sorry for your situation.  I also have 2 horses super fit and ready for competition having been ridden 9 days of every 10 all winter.  But that having been said I agree with you that I do not want people to die because I would like to continue with my hobby.  Seems that a huge number of people have a reason that they are an exception - amazing how many people have mental health problems so serious that they _have_ to ride. Equally amazing how many horses will become dangerous and impossible to handle in case they are not ridden - makes me wonder whether these people should actually work more on teaching their horses manners from the ground.  Anyway reality is that if so many continue in this way there probably will be additional regulations so no one can ride - and sadly this will include the tiny minority for whom it truly _is_ necessary.
		
Click to expand...


Can I politely suggest that your continuing to preach the same  message again and again is becoming more likely to put people into oppositional defiance and make them carry on riding when they were on the verge of stopping?

.


----------



## AnShanDan (26 March 2020)

Upthecreek said:



			I’m sorry if it hit a nerve, but I absolutely stand by it. In my opinion people focus far too much on ridden work with horses when solid ground work training should be the foundation for everything else. Ask Richard Maxwell!
		
Click to expand...

It didn't hit a nerve with me personally, I am a Pony Club DC, I see many people who don't approach working with their horses and ponies the way I would,  however, I don't patronise them (well, I hope I don't), it doesn't help.

I'm over and out from this discussion. All the best to everyone in the weeks and months to come, whatever they decide to do with their horses.


----------



## Upthecreek (26 March 2020)

I’m out too. I have very personal reasons for feeling so strongly about some of the choices people are making at the moment, but I appreciate that others feel they have equally strong reasons to justify their choices. Stay safe everyone and let’s look forward to better days ahead.


----------



## MagicMelon (26 March 2020)

I'm continuing to ride but only in a very relaxed way in my field - Im not hacking, just because I feel thats more risky. Im just mainly walking about in the field doing walking exercises / poles etc. so very slow and basic!  Im not cantering about as she isn't the most balance and whilst she is very safe, my field is rutted after winter so Id hate for her to trip on something. I think unless there was a specific ban by the government then its up to the individual as to what they wish to do. Nobody should shun anyone else. Everyone is taking what they want from this lockdown anyway - they said "essential" travel, we only go out in the car to the food shop, but Ive seen loads of people parked up at the forests for walks - thats hardly essential is it, driving to a place to then go for a walk?


----------



## Winters100 (26 March 2020)

ycbm said:



			Can I politely suggest that your continuing to preach the same  message again and again is becoming more likely to put people into oppositional defiance and make them carry on riding when they were on the verge of stopping?

.
		
Click to expand...

Much as hearing their feeble and selfish excuses makes me much less understanding of their decisions.  So many horses that are so badly trained for that they cannot be handled if not ridden? Pathetic.


----------



## milliepops (26 March 2020)

it's that "you catch more flies with honey" thing isn't it.


----------



## Winters100 (26 March 2020)

ester said:



			No, can't see how it would be  we were typing at the same time, it was aimed mostly at Winters comment about how bad everyone's mental health must be for them to have to ride.
		
Click to expand...

Simply because numerous people have stated that they HAVE to ride because of their mental health. I find this insulting to the tiny minority who DO suffer greatly with mental health problems. No doubt there are 1 or 2 here, but there simply cannot be the huge number of cases as those who here claim that this is necessary for them.  Being sad / frustrated / angry that you cannot ride is absolutely NOT the same as it is for someone with a genuine mental health problem.


----------



## Upthecreek (26 March 2020)

MagicMelon said:



			I'm continuing to ride but only in a very relaxed way in my field - Im not hacking, just because I feel thats more risky. Im just mainly walking about in the field doing walking exercises / poles etc. so very slow and basic!  Im not cantering about as she isn't the most balance and whilst she is very safe, my field is rutted after winter so Id hate for her to trip on something. I think unless there was a specific ban by the government then its up to the individual as to what they wish to do. Nobody should shun anyone else. Everyone is taking what they want from this lockdown anyway - they said "essential" travel, we only go out in the car to the food shop, but Ive seen loads of people parked up at the forests for walks - thats hardly essential is it, driving to a place to then go for a walk?
		
Click to expand...

FYI


----------



## Dyllymoo (26 March 2020)

Winters100 said:



			Simply because numerous people have stated that they HAVE to ride because of their mental health. I find this insulting to the tiny minority who DO suffer greatly with mental health problems. No doubt there are 1 or 2 here, but there simply cannot be the huge number of cases as those who here claim that this is necessary for them.  Being sad / frustrated / angry that you cannot ride is absolutely NOT the same as it is for someone with a genuine mental health problem.
		
Click to expand...

Outrageous honestly. Just because you don't deem someone to  have a "genuine mental health problem" does not mean they don't.  How DARE you state that "... there simply cannot be the huge number of cases as those who here claim that this is necessary for them".  You don't know people's personal issues....


----------



## milliepops (26 March 2020)

^ or who is reading and not posting.


----------



## Wheels (26 March 2020)

Erm... 1 in 4 people in the world will suffer from mental health problems during their lifetime.

Who are you to say who does, who doesnt, who is just managing to stave off depression etc.

Calling people pathetic, really nice of you

And do you know what, it is absolutely none of your business whether people ride or not, wise up!


----------



## Tihamandturkey (26 March 2020)

Nasty nasty comments from Winters100 🤨


----------



## ester (26 March 2020)

Winters100 said:



			Simply because numerous people have stated that they HAVE to ride because of their mental health. I find this insulting to the tiny minority who DO suffer greatly with mental health problems. No doubt there are 1 or 2 here, but there simply cannot be the huge number of cases as those who here claim that this is necessary for them.  Being sad / frustrated / angry that you cannot ride is absolutely NOT the same as it is for someone with a genuine mental health problem.
		
Click to expand...

You have no idea whether it is 1 or 2 or 10. Don't be so invalidating of other people. It is never ok to do that.


----------



## Goldenstar (26 March 2020)

Dyllymoo said:



			Outrageous honestly. Just because you don't deem someone to  have a "genuine mental health problem" does not mean they don't.  How DARE you state that "... there simply cannot be the huge number of cases as those who here claim that this is necessary for them".  You don't know people's personal issues....
		
Click to expand...

However my father has severe mental health problems and I can’t see him , it’s likely he will never recognise me again .
I don’t class riding because for instance it makes you less anxious the same category as what my father is risking by me not seeing him .


----------



## Dyllymoo (26 March 2020)

Goldenstar said:



			However my father has severe mental health problems and I can’t see him , it’s likely he will never recognise me again .
I don’t class riding because for instance it makes you less anxious the same category as my father is risking by me not seeing him .
		
Click to expand...

There are different types of mental illness, but for someone to put a blanket statement invalidating people is not ok.


----------



## ycbm (26 March 2020)

Winters, please stick to telling people in Poland where you live how to behave.

And fyi, I am on the waiting list for mental health therapy which I now won't get because the resources have been redeployed.  Barring my horses and watching tv of an evening,  my entire way of life has been removed overnight, and you want to guilt trip me into giving up what sometimes  feels like the only thing that stops me jumping off a tall building. 

How dare you question the mental health of people you don't know, never mind those who have declared that they have issues. We have a forum member who was thrown out of her psychiatric ward weeks early because it was requisitioned for the virus. She is riding to stay sane. If she's reading this thread, your astonishingly crass remarks could send her, or anyone else, over the edge. 

.


----------



## Goldenstar (26 March 2020)

Dyllymoo said:



			There are different types of mental illness, but for someone to put a blanket statement invalidating people is not ok.
		
Click to expand...

I agree but just because someone has mental health problems does not mean they can opt out for the collective responsibility we have at this time to avoid ending up in hospital and we all know that riding is always a risk sport  the most saint like horse can stumble and off you come .


----------



## Dyllymoo (26 March 2020)

Goldenstar said:



			I agree but just because someone has mental health problems does not mean they can opt out for the collective responsibility we have at this time to avoid ending up in hospital and we all know that riding is always a risk sport  the most saint like horse can stumble and off you come .
		
Click to expand...

I haven't stated whether I think people are right/ wrong for wanting to ride because they want to/ have mental health needs etc.  I was directly responding to what Winters posted about mental health, not necessarily in the context of riding but the blanket statement made.


----------



## Goldenstar (26 March 2020)

ycbm said:



			Winters, please stick to telling people in Poland where you live how to behave.

And fyi, I am on the waiting list for mental health therapy which I now won't get because the resources have been redeployed.  Barring my horses and watching tv of an evening,  my entire way of life has been removed overnight, and you want to guilt trip me into giving up what sometimes  feels like the only thing that stops me jumping off a tall building.

How dare you question the mental health of people you don't know, never mind those who have declared that they have issues. We have a forum member who was thrown out of her psychiatric ward weeks early because it was requisitioned for the virus. She is riding to stay sane. If she's reading this thread, your astonishingly crass remarks could send her, or anyone else, over the edge.

.
		
Click to expand...

Riding is a choice ,in my view a wrong one atm who ever you are what ever is wrong with you


----------



## ycbm (26 March 2020)

Goldenstar said:



			Riding is a choice ,in my view a wrong one atm who ever you are what ever is wrong with you
		
Click to expand...


Do you people think we haven't heard you?

Use your energy lobbying Boris to ban it. 

Christ almighty it's legal, let it rest. 


.


----------



## Wheels (26 March 2020)

Goldenstar said:



			Riding is a choice ,in my view a wrong one atm who ever you are what ever is wrong with you
		
Click to expand...

It is your personal view... your personal opinion

Not fact. Not my view. Thanks and goodbye to this thread and at least one person from up the page going into the sin bin that is user ignore lol


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (26 March 2020)

Stop bickering,  for goodness sake! 

People on here are losing friends, colleagues and family,  there is absolutely no need to score points.  

Some are stuck in small houses and flats with NO outside access apart from the once daily exercise,  some of you here are much more fortunate,  just think about it before you protagonists keep locking horns! 

Post #157 repeated.......


----------



## PapaverFollis (26 March 2020)

I think it's so so important to remember how shit this is going to be for everyone's mental health.  Those of us that still can are very very fortunate to be able to get to see our horses at all at this time. Or ever at all actually.

There's plenty out there whose mental and physical health would be vastly improved by just patting a horse every day but they'll never know that because they will never be privileged enough to try.  

Stop fighting. Take a breath.  We're all stressed and worried and lashing out.

I just brushed the big girl and got covered in white hair while being snoofled for treats by the little monkey pony... it was wonderful. It was enough for me to feel better today.


----------



## ester (26 March 2020)

Even getting photos helps , even if my mum struggles to take any without giving him a mahoosive head! Grazing photo today almost has him proportional


----------



## CanteringCarrot (26 March 2020)

I have anxiety over not riding (YOLO, so it while I can, my horse needs it, etc.) but I also have anxiety over riding (obvious reasons discussed on here). The battles of the anxieties! 

I am trying to minimize risk. Today it was windy, more people are out, and my horse can be fresh, but not dangerous. My friend hacked on her horse, I walked my horse in hand. We maintained a distance, but could still talk and relax. She made her choice, I made mine.


----------



## Tiddlypom (26 March 2020)

I ventured off the premises earlier this afternoon, for the first time since the lockdown, for a tootle round the local lanes. One of the first things we met was a mum with baby, pushchair and a large red parasol .

I took no chances and put my normally trusty bike firmly into shoulder in, kept my leg on and we went past with barely a shy .
The world, his wife, his kids, his grandparents and his dogs were out as well, never seen so much non motorised traffic.


----------



## ester (26 March 2020)

mine spooked when someone used their horn yesterday! 

It was definitely quieter around here than it was on monday for people out. 
But my old 80+ neighbours were sat out the front (sunnier), 3m apart, with a glass of wine each when I got back.


----------



## doodle (26 March 2020)

I never started this thread with the intention of people arguing. I will ask that it’s closed.


----------



## Ricotta (26 March 2020)




----------



## Winters100 (26 March 2020)

ycbm said:



			Winters, please stick to telling people in Poland where you live how to behave.

And fyi, I am on the waiting list for mental health therapy which I now won't get because the resources have been redeployed.  Barring my horses and watching tv of an evening,  my entire way of life has been removed overnight, and you want to guilt trip me into giving up what sometimes  feels like the only thing that stops me jumping off a tall building.

How dare you question the mental health of people you don't know, never mind those who have declared that they have issues. We have a forum member who was thrown out of her psychiatric ward weeks early because it was requisitioned for the virus. She is riding to stay sane. If she's reading this thread, your astonishingly crass remarks could send her, or anyone else, over the edge.

.
		
Click to expand...

Firstly I do not think you have read what I actually wrote.  I understand how some people suffer greatly with mental health issues, which is why they should not be used as an excuse by others who do not have these medical conditions.  Given that so very many of those continuing to ride refer to mental health it is obvious that not all are genuine - and this is insensitive and insulting to those who really do suffer.  Plus if large numbers continue to ride it will probably be banned, so much better if those who can cope do not ride, and then those with genuine problems may just be permitted to continue.

Secondly when I no longer have family and staff in the UK, and am no longer subject to taxation there, I will consider it none of my business.  Until then I am just as entitled to my opinion as anyone else here.


----------



## ester (26 March 2020)

It is not in anyway obvious that these people are not genuine. 
Please stop.


----------



## doodle (26 March 2020)

ycbm said:



			Winters, please stick to telling people in Poland where you live how to behave.

And fyi, I am on the waiting list for mental health therapy which I now won't get because the resources have been redeployed.  Barring my horses and watching tv of an evening,  my entire way of life has been removed overnight, and you want to guilt trip me into giving up what sometimes  feels like the only thing that stops me jumping off a tall building.

How dare you question the mental health of people you don't know, never mind those who have declared that they have issues. We have a forum member who was thrown out of her psychiatric ward weeks early because it was requisitioned for the virus. She is riding to stay sane. If she's reading this thread, your astonishingly crass remarks could send her, or anyone else, over the edge.

.
		
Click to expand...

if this is me, I am not riding. If this is not me can you PM me who so could maybe support each other?


----------



## ycbm (26 March 2020)

Sorry K, I did mean you, the last post of yours that I read was that you had ridden. Apologies that I was out of date. I hope you are keeping well in spite of the lack of support you are getting from the NHS.

.


----------



## doodle (26 March 2020)

Ah ok no prob. Yeh I rode 3 times after being discharged but now not riding. 

The crisis team as ever are amazing. Just very restricted. However I am now allowed to go and see them if I don’t go in the building and we go for a walk 1:1. I am just terrified this will all stop too.


----------



## Goldenstar (26 March 2020)

Wheels said:



			It is your personal view... your personal opinion

Not fact. Not my view. Thanks and goodbye to this thread and at least one person from up the page going into the sin bin that is user ignore lol
		
Click to expand...

but why anyone at ease with their own view would feel the need to UI someone who simple profoundly disagrees with them I have no idea .
except of course the truth hurts sometimes .



ycbm said:



			Do you people think we haven't heard you?

Use your energy lobbying Boris to ban it.

Christ almighty it's legal, let it rest.


.
		
Click to expand...

at No point have I said it’s illegal , why would anyone lobby the PM who has far important things to than make riding  illegal to stop people ending up in A and E .
Why you of all people think you should tell me not to post I have no idea .
I will post what I choose when I choose with no reference to you .


----------



## ycbm (26 March 2020)

Kamikaze said:



			Ah ok no prob. Yeh I rode 3 times after being discharged but now not riding. 

The crisis team as ever are amazing. Just very restricted. However I am now allowed to go and see them if I don’t go in the building and we go for a walk 1:1. I am just terrified this will all stop too.
		
Click to expand...


Thats great news about the walking. Your therapist will get mighty fit!  Stick with us here, K, and we'll do all we can to help.

.


----------



## doodle (26 March 2020)

Thanks 😀


----------



## ycbm (26 March 2020)

While I was outside picking up stones in the beautiful evening sunshine I suddenly realised what a wonderful person you are, to be in your situation and your first thought after I posted incorrect information about you was to offer your help to someone else I might have been talking about. How lovely you are. 

.


----------



## Wheels (26 March 2020)

Goldenstar said:



			but why anyone at ease with their own view would feel the need to UI someone who simple profoundly disagrees with them I have no idea .
except of course the truth hurts sometimes .


 .
		
Click to expand...

if I UId everyone who I profoundly disagree with on this thread then I wouldn't be seeing many posts.  I am not UIing that person because of their views on whether one should ride or not.


----------



## doodle (26 March 2020)

ycbm said:



			While I was outside picking up stones in the beautiful evening sunshine I suddenly realised what a wonderful person you are, to be in your situation and your first thought after I posted incorrect information about you was to offer your help to someone else I might have been talking about. How lovely you are.

.
		
Click to expand...

Aww thanks, that made my day.


----------



## doodle (26 March 2020)

Ps it’s raining here!!


----------



## Chinchilla (26 March 2020)

Kamikaze said:



			Thanks 😀
		
Click to expand...

.......


----------



## doodle (26 March 2020)

Good thought. Will ask.


----------



## Chinchilla (26 March 2020)

Kamikaze said:



			Good thought. Will ask.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry. I freaked and deleted that post because I didn't want you to think I was being rude - but I'm getting skype sessions now, so thought it might be an option for you too. It's weird, but better than nothing.


----------



## ycbm (26 March 2020)

Kamikaze said:



			Ps it’s raining here!!
		
Click to expand...

No!  I'm being blinded by the setting sun. I'll send it your way. 

.


----------



## Summit (26 March 2020)

Goldenstar said:



			why should the government ban riding ?
perhaps They should ban riding bikes walking ,climbing loft ladders, decorating on ladders, gardening ( which causes loads of trip to A and E ) cooking with hot fat the list is endless .
however individuals need to take choices for themselves personally I know most medics think riders are a bit nuts and at the moment if you land in A and E they are  likely to think you are a selfish irresponsible idiot .
if you ok with that ride away .
we don’t need governments to tell us what to do in this area .
		
Click to expand...

I agree, where do you draw the line?  Let’s ban cyclists, plenty fall off!  You’re just at risk by driving your car.

things need to be taken into context


----------



## Chinchilla (26 March 2020)

Kamikaze said:



			Good thought. Will ask.
		
Click to expand...




Chinchilla said:



			Sorry. I freaked and deleted that post because I didn't want you to think I was being rude - but I'm getting skype sessions now, so thought it might be an option for you too. It's weird, but better than nothing.
		
Click to expand...

I should add if I can be any help at all please let me know - even if you just need to rant about the inadequacies of mental health care in this country cx


----------



## luckyoldme (26 March 2020)

It was a lovely day in the north east today so it must have been very hard for folk to resist riding.
Coming across the a69 and then down the a19 it was awesome to see the horses all out with their rugs off..clearly horses who are clipped out to ride but are enjoying their holiday!
I constantly look ar horses..and my biggest soppy moment was a lovely but lonely looking cob by the side of the m74..i think roundabout johnstonebridge. I went past him/her (other) a few times and felt sad because he was on his own. Then one day a friend arrived..still makes me happy now!


----------



## doodle (26 March 2020)

Nope still raining here 😂


----------



## blitznbobs (26 March 2020)

not riding... if people choose to ride it’s their decision... just be aware if Ventilators are in as short a supply as we think they will be and there’s a choice to be made - that might not swing towards the perceived self inflicted injury.


----------



## Bernster (26 March 2020)

Summit said:



			I agree, where do you draw the line?  Let’s ban cyclists, plenty fall off!  You’re just at risk by driving your car.

things need to be taken into context
		
Click to expand...

I’m still struggling with the focus on this point. It’s more about essential travel isn’t it?  Going from your house on a bike v going out in your car to travel to somewhere else for exercise (riding). I agree it doesn’t seem that different, but it does seem like some police forces are saying the driving bit isn’t correct.  From the pics of the notices on here. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Leo Walker (26 March 2020)

This is my idiot creature today. This was after a good 5 mins of bucking and leaping round the field. Shes fit and feeling well and on restricted grazing so limited room for carrying on. I have cut right back on the work she does, but in order to keep her weight down she will need to do something. We played football in the field with the hayball tonight. I'll lunge her tomorrow and it will be like lunging a pony shaped kite no doubt. If my legs are up to it on Saturday I'll have her harrow the school. I doubt they will be, so I'll have to drive her in the school instead. Shes been doing 10 to 12k 95% of it trotting, so lunging barely scratches the surface. I am trying to reduce the work load without her gaining weight, but its not something I can do overnight.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157377503233667





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157377503233667



The lammi app was off the scale this morning. I have never seen it that high before and it has me VERY worried.


----------



## millikins (26 March 2020)

blitznbobs said:



			not riding... if people choose to ride it’s their decision... just be aware if Ventilators are in as short a supply as we think they will be and there’s a choice to be made - that might not swing towards the perceived self inflicted injury.
		
Click to expand...

This too is an appalling thing to try and guilt trip people with. The use of ITU beds and equipment is judged solely on the perceived benefit to the patient. Perhaps you also think a teenager who is hit by a car when not paying attention because they were on their phone should be "blamed" for their accident?


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (27 March 2020)

I have had mental health problems for years and years and this time of year is absolute shit for me. April the 12th will be the 5th anniversary of my little girl's death which is gut wrenching enough in itself (for anyone who tells you that time is a healer and it gets easier etc, its bullshit btw). I adore Spring time but it's now bittersweet for me. My counsellor rang today to say that sessions are cancelled for the foreseeable future which I kind of expected but still knocks me off balance. My animals secure the tiny bit of sanity I have left. Mental health issues are variable and it's not fair to make assumptions about other people. 
I'm not riding at the moment purely because I live alone so if I had an accident I couldn't expect anyone to come to the house to see to the dogs and parrots at this moment in time.


----------



## PurBee (27 March 2020)

pinkypug1 said:



			Im not riding and my horses are being turned out for a lazy few weeks/months. I am a frontline worker and my sister and brother in law are hospital consultants,  perhaps it is because I see and hear 1st hand how much pressure the NHS are under trying to cope with this virus, i couldn’t forgive myself if i ended up taking up vital NHS resources due to a riding accident. We all need to work together to get through this.
		
Click to expand...

I understand people making the decision not to ride due to risk of injury and not wanting to burden nhs, but handling half tonne flight animals is as much of a risk on the ground as upon their backs. They get spooked with or without a rider. in my opinion the risks are the same. 

For many on here who dont have the luxury to turn them away during lockdown, it would be considered more sensible to continue the horse exercised than it being a stressed, 12hr stabled fizzy nightmare, to handle and to ride.

It sounds like all here are making the right decisions based on their personal circumstances and indepth knowledge of their animals, to keep both as safe and sane as possible.

Boris said that those who care for the vulnerable to continue. All animals come under that title in my opinion, and especially with horses, those that are usually exercised are more vulnerable and risky if all of a sudden are just fed and boxed with limited turnout. Animals mental health are our concern, just like people, and radical changes with feed and exercise affect them, so for many i imagine its safer for both to continue exercising their horses.

My own horses are out exercising themselves and live a more wild life, so this lockdown isnt affecting their/mine routine like many others who’s horses depend on exercise to keep them safe and sane. Blanket statements like ‘riding is too risky now and inconsiderate’ is somewhat inaccurate considering the various temperaments and specific needs of individual horses.


----------



## CanteringCarrot (27 March 2020)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I have had mental health problems for years and years and this time of year is absolute shit for me. April the 12th will be the 5th anniversary of my little girl's death which is gut wrenching enough in itself (for anyone who tells you that time is a healer and it gets easier etc, its bullshit btw). I adore Spring time but it's now bittersweet for me. My counsellor rang today to say that sessions are cancelled for the foreseeable future which I kind of expected but still knocks me off balance. My animals secure the tiny bit of sanity I have left. Mental health issues are variable and it's not fair to make assumptions about other people.
I'm not riding at the moment purely because I live alone so if I had an accident I couldn't expect anyone to come to the house to see to the dogs and parrots at this moment in time.
		
Click to expand...

Just a somewhat off-track question here, but why don't providers, such as mental health counselors, do virtual sessions if possible? Skype could be an option or other form of video chat. Or is it that it is not secure enough? Maybe even shorter phone-in appointments just to touch base and feel that someone is there.


----------



## Lyle (27 March 2020)

I made the decision not to ride at the moment, green breaker and we are quite rural. I'm handling all the horses and doing groundwork, whilst wearing my helmet (always do anyway when I'm near them!) and even my body protector. I hope everyone manages to find some peace and comfort during this awful time xx


----------



## Tihamandturkey (27 March 2020)

SatansLittleHelper said:



			I have had mental health problems for years and years and this time of year is absolute shit for me. April the 12th will be the 5th anniversary of my little girl's death which is gut wrenching enough in itself (for anyone who tells you that time is a healer and it gets easier etc, its bullshit btw). I adore Spring time but it's now bittersweet for me. My counsellor rang today to say that sessions are cancelled for the foreseeable future which I kind of expected but still knocks me off balance. My animals secure the tiny bit of sanity I have left. Mental health issues are variable and it's not fair to make assumptions about other people.
I'm not riding at the moment purely because I live alone so if I had an accident I couldn't expect anyone to come to the house to see to the dogs and parrots at this moment in time.
		
Click to expand...

Sending very best wishes to you - stay safe and well 💚


----------



## soapy (27 March 2020)

I was going to keep riding. Got to drive to the yard to look after horse anyway. Slight risk of an accident riding, but the same goes for cycling surely? Maybe i should stay off the roads though... um, thinking....


----------



## milliepops (27 March 2020)

Horses are now appearing in the government guidance.
basic but common sense. 

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/coronavirus-covid-19-advice-for-people-with-animals?


----------



## Tiddlypom (27 March 2020)

Thanks for the link, milliepops. Here’s the section relevant to horses.

*Horses, livestock and other animals*
*Advice if you have symptoms of coronavirus and must remain at home for 7 days, or 14 as a household*
If you have a horse in livery, you must not visit them whilst you are self-isolating. You should contact your yard manager or vet to make suitable welfare arrangements.
If you have livestock such as cattle, sheep, goats, pigs, poultry, or any other types of livestock you should arrange for someone else who is not self-isolating to care for your animals.
Where this is not possible you should ensure the basic needs of your animals are met. You must make sure you wash your hands before and after handling your animals and ensure you remain 2 metres away from other people.
If you are too unwell to care for your animals and there is no one to help, you should call the Animal and Plant Health Agency (APHA) or your local authority.
*Advice if you do not have symptoms of coronavirus*
You may leave your house to exercise once a day and you should combine this with leaving your house to provide care for your horse or livestock.
It is essential that you minimise the time spent outside of the home and remain 2 metres away from others. You should remember to wash your hands before and after contact with any animals.
*If your horse needs urgent attention from a farrier*
If your horse requires urgent attention from a farrier, you should phone the farrier to arrange the best approach to meet your horses’ needs. You and the farrier must ensure that you keep 2 metres apart and wash your hands before and after contact with the horse.
Published 27 March 2020


----------



## ester (27 March 2020)

The once a day is potentially a bit problematic for care?


----------



## Tiddlypom (27 March 2020)

I’m reading it as one of the visits should count as your once-a-day exercise allowance, not that only one visit a day is allowed.

So you shouldn’t say, go twice a day to attend to your horses then make a third trip out for exercise.


----------



## ester (27 March 2020)

that might have been a issue from me trying to multitask.


----------



## be positive (27 March 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			I’m reading it as one of the visits should count as your once-a-day exercise allowance, not that only one visit a day is allowed.

So you shouldn’t say, go twice a day to attend to your horses then make a third trip out for exercise.
		
Click to expand...

That is how I am reading it and is the same as I told my liveries previously, they can come once a day to exercise and do any care but not twice, I am doing everything they really require so do not want them here unless they are exercising, while that is allowed they can continue to ride sensibly and I am not limiting the time as I don't see what difference it makes if they are here for 30 mins or 2 hours, in fact I think I would prefer less 2 hour visits than numerous 30 min ones, one came this morning, rode then spent an hour trimming, grooming and had a nice stress free morning away from her day job, which for those fortunate enough to be able to I don't want to stop unless it is essential.


----------



## Wheels (27 March 2020)

be positive said:



			That is how I am reading it and is the same as I told my liveries previously, they can come once a day to exercise and do any care but not twice, I am doing everything they really require so do not want them here unless they are exercising, while that is allowed they can continue to ride sensibly and I am not limiting the time as I don't see what difference it makes if they are here for 30 mins or 2 hours, in fact I think I would prefer less 2 hour visits than numerous 30 min ones, one came this morning, rode then spent an hour trimming, grooming and had a nice stress free morning away from her day job, which for those fortunate enough to be able to I don't want to stop unless it is essential.
		
Click to expand...

That's lovely


----------



## shadeofshyness (27 March 2020)

'You may leave your house to exercise once a day and you should combine this with leaving your house to provide care for your horse or livestock.'

I'm taking to mean: 'Don't do an extra outing for exercise on top of outings for horse care'.


----------



## RHM (27 March 2020)

This is difficult when you can’t take the dogs to the yard. At the moment I am walking the dogs and then going to the yard to exercise my horse. I presume then under these guidelines this will not be allowed? I have never wanted the horses at home more in my life!


----------



## rara007 (27 March 2020)

The new BEF statement has me ‘out’. I’d given him the week off anyway to let him down a little as he’s very all dressed up nowhere to go condition wise, but was going to drive tomorrow in the sun. I’ll long rein for the foreseeable instead


----------



## doodle (27 March 2020)

BEF now saying no riding.


----------



## joosie (28 March 2020)

We're on lockdown here in NZ (I mean actual lockdown, not the wishy-washy Boris version!) and have been officially told that the "no non-essential travel" rule includes going out to do sports and outdoor pursuits. If you met a roadblock or got stopped by the police and said you were going to ride your horse, you'd be fined on the spot and told to go home!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (28 March 2020)

The Government guidance is still not clear as people on here are interpreting it differently. In addition it’s not really workable for DIYers depending on how you interpret it. 

As far as I’m concerned any other “guidance” by the BHS or BEF is irrelevant and unenforceable. Frankly so is the Government Guidance as it’s open to wide interpretation.


----------



## Abi90 (28 March 2020)

Kamikaze said:



			BEF now saying no riding.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest. Whilst I am not riding because I can’t go to the yard, the BEF have no actual authority on this and don’t have access to the full facts and figures that the government do. Like perhaps, statistic of how many A&E trips are caused by horse riding vs DIY in the home. 

People should be guided by more or less impartial government guidelines, where they have all the facts rather than probably the decision made on conscience by another organisation not in possession of all the facts.


----------



## oldie48 (28 March 2020)

I was hoping to keep Rose ticking over but have decided not to. She's a mare that needs to be kept firmly in her box and after Thursday's antics I've decided it's not worth the risk.


----------



## canteron (28 March 2020)

Well, I decided to lunge my horse today - my sweet polite horse ran off farting and bucking (little sh*t) and almost broke my finger. now have a badly bruised sore and useless left hand - Can’t work out whether it would have been safer to ride - or would I have hit the deck???


----------



## AUB (28 March 2020)

I’m still riding, as we are allowed to do that in Denmark and not advised otherwise by the national riding association, only to keep a safe distance to others, avoid indoor arenas if possible and not gather more than 10 people at the yard (keeping a rota).


----------



## HashRouge (28 March 2020)

It's tricky isn't it? The BEF are definitely advising no riding now and based on wider government advice, it sounds like travelling to ride is out. Their advice makes it sound as though only travelling to provide essential care (which riding isn't) is okay. That said, they haven't explicitly said "no riding" so it is a little open to interpretation.

I know a lot has been said about how people shouldn't be doing anything that might burden the NHS etc etc - but from a moral standpoint I would see nothing wrong with riding a sensible, well-behaved horse that you know well, in a sensible way. So schooling on the flat, or hacking round fields, or out and about if you have access to decent hacking. I don't really see any of this as being high risk - are people really so much more likely to fall off sensible ponies doing sensible activities than someone is to come off their bike for example? What I don't think is okay is doing high risk activities - I wouldn't be jumping or doing lots of galloping about or riding on busy roads.

Where I think it gets tricky is the government's advice to avoid non-essential travel. Their guidelines seem to imply the exercise we do should be exercise that we can do directly from out homes. For most of us, riding sadly does not fit into that category! For that reason, if I was travelling to see my horse and wanted to ride, I think that I would be inclined to ride in the school or the field. I suspect that if people ride in a less visible way, the activity is less likely to be banned outright!

I can completely understand the desire to keep riding. I'm going stir crazy because I can't ride my share horse and the weather is glorious! But I simply can't justify it - he is not kept anywhere near my own two ponies, and I am not his primary carer. I messaged his owner last night just to confirm I wouldn't be riding for the foreseeable. It's annoying though - I left my hat there last time I rode, so I can't even get on my Welsh for a pootle round the field!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (28 March 2020)

HashRouge said:



			It's tricky isn't it? The BEF are definitely advising no riding now and based on wider government advice, it sounds like travelling to ride is out. Their advice makes it sound as though only travelling to provide essential care (which riding isn't) is okay. That said, they haven't explicitly said "no riding" so it is a little open to interpretation.

I know a lot has been said about how people shouldn't be doing anything that might burden the NHS etc etc - but from a moral standpoint I would see nothing wrong with riding a sensible, well-behaved horse that you know well, in a sensible way. So schooling on the flat, or hacking round fields, or out and about if you have access to decent hacking. I don't really see any of this as being high risk - are people really so much more likely to fall off sensible ponies doing sensible activities than someone is to come off their bike for example? What I don't think is okay is doing high risk activities - I wouldn't be jumping or doing lots of galloping about or riding on busy roads.

Where I think it gets tricky is the government's advice to avoid non-essential travel. Their guidelines seem to imply the exercise we do should be exercise that we can do directly from out homes. For most of us, riding sadly does not fit into that category! For that reason, if I was travelling to see my horse and wanted to ride, I think that I would be inclined to ride in the school or the field. I suspect that if people ride in a less visible way, the activity is less likely to be banned outright!

I can completely understand the desire to keep riding. I'm going stir crazy because I can't ride my share horse and the weather is glorious! But I simply can't justify it - he is not kept anywhere near my own two ponies, and I am not his primary carer. I messaged his owner last night just to confirm I wouldn't be riding for the foreseeable. It's annoying though - I left my hat there last time I rode, so I can't even get on my Welsh for a pootle round the field!
		
Click to expand...

I don’t travel to my horses to ride I travel there twice a day to look after them.  I would travel there twice a day whether I rode or not. We have direct access to off road hacking bar from about 200m but it’s all owned by the country estate on which I keep my horse. I’m only walking and trotting on the main tracks and whilst there are always things that can go wrong I always plan my rides to reduce any risk of accidents happening regardless of whether or not there is a pandemic. I don’t like falling off full stop.


----------



## Caol Ila (28 March 2020)

Plenty of people cycling on the roads, and the government has said straight out that cycling is kosher.  I am far safer on my horse in an arena than a cyclist on a main road. Or in London, lol!


----------



## ester (28 March 2020)

TBF cycling has been amazing this week, barely any traffic. 
Apart from the numnut who thought that purposely reversing into a cyclist was a great idea right now (not me but a guy cycling in front of me, typically didn't have my camera on me).


----------



## SOS (28 March 2020)

It’s not whether your riding is statistically safer than DIY or cycling it’s that it is a risky activity (no matter what you say, it’s sitting on an animal) . If we all take the approach ‘oh well it’s less dangerous than this’ then we might as well all continue our everyday activities and sports. We should be minimising risk to absolutely necessary activities only.

Cycling may be statistically more dangerous but perhaps that is because there are more cyclists? A few years ago the Labrador was cited the most likely dog to bite you in the UK - not because labradors are particularly aggressive but because the “facts” said there were X amount of Labrador bites and only Y amount of other dog bites. Therefore Labs look more dangerous, however by percentage only a very small amount of the Labrador breed bit people In comparison to many other breeds.

Also it’s not social distancing whilst riding that’s the problem, yes that’s very easy. Its the poor sod that comes to rescue when you’ve broken down on the way to ride your horse as a non essential journey, it’s the increased traffic through fuel stations and I’d even go as far as saying not riding should reduce injuries in horses too, therefore not needing your vet to come out and put themselves at risk. Not to mention countless others.

Sick of this ‘I’m alright Jack’ attitude and how people don’t feel them personally leaving the house more than once a day is a problem. If everyone thinks that it doubles or triples the journeys out! It’s just as bad as the people last weekend thinking that their family trip to the beach wouldn’t affect anyone. You will lead to a much heavier handed lock down where riding won’t even be debatable.

The guidelines don’t explicitly state don’t ride but they also don’t explicitly state don’t go bungee jumping. Riding your horse is NOT essential, professionals are accepting this and reducing their activities, why can’t leisure riders see it too?!


----------



## J&S (28 March 2020)

joosie said:



			We're on lockdown here in NZ (I mean actual lockdown, not the wishy-washy Boris version!) and have been officially told that the "no non-essential travel" rule includes going out to do sports and outdoor pursuits. If you met a roadblock or got stopped by the police and said you were going to ride your horse, you'd be fined on the spot and told to go home!
		
Click to expand...

My grand daughter in NZ phoned me the other night to tell me her mum had just bought  her her first very own horse............. but, as you say Joosie,  they are now on lock down.  Luckily horse is being looked after by old family friend so no qualms there, but imagine the frustration of a 14 yr old not being able to go see new horse! I thought she was being remarkably philosophical about it.


----------



## littleshetland (28 March 2020)

Well I can't ride atm because  the horse has gone a bit nuts (spring), he's only supposed to walk with minimal trotting (vets advice atm) and when I rode him last tuesday, I dismounted, put my hat on the ground, forgot it was there, and then reversed over it with the car......so I give up for now, which is probably for the best.


----------



## Goldenstar (28 March 2020)

Caol Ila said:



			Plenty of people cycling on the roads, and the government has said straight out that cycling is kosher.  I am far safer on my horse in an arena than a cyclist on a main road. Or in London, lol!
		
Click to expand...

It’s not question of what others do ,of course the government has atm no right in law to stop people cycling .
It make no sense to say others are doing this so I am doing that .
You make an individual judgment , based on what you see as your responsibility to the collective good at this time .


----------



## Sussexbythesea (28 March 2020)

saddle over sofa said:



			It’s not whether your riding is statistically safer than DIY or cycling it’s that it is a risky activity (no matter what you say, it’s sitting on an animal) . If we all take the approach ‘oh well it’s less dangerous than this’ then we might as well all continue our everyday activities and sports. We should be minimising risk to absolutely necessary activities only.

Cycling may be statistically more dangerous but perhaps that is because there are more cyclists? A few years ago the Labrador was cited the most likely dog to bite you in the UK - not because labradors are particularly aggressive but because the “facts” said there were X amount of Labrador bites and only Y amount of other dog bites. Therefore Labs look more dangerous, however by percentage only a very small amount of the Labrador breed bit people In comparison to many other breeds.

Also it’s not social distancing whilst riding that’s the problem, yes that’s very easy. Its the poor sod that comes to rescue when you’ve broken down on the way to ride your horse as a non essential journey, it’s the increased traffic through fuel stations and I’d even go as far as saying not riding should reduce injuries in horses too, therefore not needing your vet to come out and put themselves at risk. Not to mention countless others.

Sick of this ‘I’m alright Jack’ attitude and how people don’t feel them personally leaving the house more than once a day is a problem. If everyone thinks that it doubles or triples the journeys out! It’s just as bad as the people last weekend thinking that their family trip to the beach wouldn’t affect anyone. You will lead to a much heavier handed lock down where riding won’t even be debatable.

The guidelines don’t explicitly state don’t ride but they also don’t explicitly state don’t go bungee jumping. Riding your horse is NOT essential, professionals are accepting this and reducing their activities, why can’t leisure riders see it too?!
		
Click to expand...

Nobody’s going to the yard just to ride though. As I said above I will drive the 5 miles there and back twice a day regardless so the breaking down argument is totally irrelevant.


----------



## DabDab (28 March 2020)

Goldenstar said:



			It’s not question of what others do ,of course the government has atm no right in law to stop people cycling .
It make no sense to say others are doing this so I am doing that .
You make an individual judgment , based on what you see as your responsibility to the collective good at this time .
		
Click to expand...

It is part of the individual judgement call though - I believe that I am less likely to sustain an injury doing the same type of exercise as I do every day, than if I randomly started cycling or yoga or knife throwing.


----------



## milliepops (28 March 2020)

how about knife throwing from a bike while putting one leg over your head, DD.. i feel you are not trying hard enough tbh.


----------



## DabDab (28 March 2020)

😂😂 the scary thing is that I bet there are YouTube how to videos....


----------



## milliepops (28 March 2020)

found 2/3 quite easily, I hadn't considered a motorbike to be easier than a push bike, if you're putting a leg behind your head then arguably it would simplify things.


----------



## Tiddlypom (28 March 2020)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Nobody’s going to the yard just to ride though. As I said above I will drive the 5 miles there and back twice a day regardless so the breaking down argument is totally irrelevant.
		
Click to expand...

You could cycle it instead?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (28 March 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			You could cycle it instead?
		
Click to expand...

If I cycled the 8 mile round trip to my yard there would have to be a squadron of pigs in tutus flying past ...... I'm very limited to mobility apart from pottering slowly now, and with no physical appointments or treatment im not going to improve anytime soon, sadly. In the car I can at least take dog to yard to self exercise and can also weekly shop on way back  too


----------



## Tiddlypom (28 March 2020)

DabDab said:



			It is part of the individual judgement call though - I believe that I am less likely to sustain an injury doing the same type of exercise as I do every day, than if I randomly started cycling or yoga or knife throwing.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, but I presume that you are fairly proficient at walking by now. Or is that still a work in progress ?


----------



## Sussexbythesea (28 March 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			You could cycle it instead?
		
Click to expand...

Oh ffs I have to cycle 20 miles a day to see my horses? And go to Work?

I also take my dog with me as apparently mucking out is also his form exercise.


----------



## DabDab (28 March 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			Indeed, but I presume that you are fairly proficient at walking by now. Or is that still a work in progress ?
		
Click to expand...

Jury's out . 

Serious answer is that I'm doing quite a lot of walking alongside my horses atm. The dogs are exercising themselves. Currently only leaving the property to fetch food and when we have to go to work.


----------



## Tiddlypom (28 March 2020)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Oh ffs I have to cycle 20 miles a day to see my horses? And go to Work?

I also take my dog with me as apparently mucking out is also his form exercise.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, but equally it was a fair question, so no need for the ffs. Trying to combine essential travel with exercise is something for all of us to consider, though for plenty of people it won’t be possible for various reasons.


----------



## ycbm (28 March 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			Fair enough, but equally it was a fair question, so no need for the ffs. Trying to combine essential travel with exercise is something for all of us to consider, though for plenty of people it won’t be possible for various reasons.
		
Click to expand...


It's not really your place to tell someone that you haven't annoyed them enough with your preaching to make them swear, though, is it 🤷‍♂️?

.


----------



## Lillian_paddington (28 March 2020)

Cycling’s not an option for quite a few people I should think! At the very least I am far more likely to sustain serious injury cycling nine miles on the A3 while lorries pile up behind me! And google maps says walking it would take me four hours so I think I really do need to drive for that one...
And yes, he’s on DIY. There’s two grooms to help on a yard of 50 plus horses, they are already very busy, there is no way they could cope with all of us asking them to do full care. I’m not driving to ride my horse, I’m driving to care for my horse and riding in the arena while I’m there, because I think it’s safer to keep him in work.
And to the people saying they can’t believe people have such badly trained horses that they absolutely must be ridden - it’s a_ risk assessment. _
I say, okay, it’s a maybe 1 in 300 chance I fall off during flatwork. But if I have a fresh fit horse in no work, what are the chances he spooks and runs in to me while I’m leading him, or trips me up? Maybe 1 in 200. So yes, it’s incredibly unlikely he does anything, and if he does do anything, it’s unlikely I’ll be hospitalised from it, but I personally think it’s a greater risk than the one carried from riding. Some people think differently, that’s fine, but saying that the people still riding are doing it because they’re not thinking of the implications on society and whatnot is just a little insulting, no?


----------



## Upthecreek (28 March 2020)

Been desperately trying to stay away from this thread but the riding/no riding debate is so interesting. I am firmly in the no riding camp but after reading lots of posts giving an alternative view I can at least understand the reasons why some people are continuing, even if I don’t personally agree. 

I do wonder how people are continuing to ride and comply fully with the restrictions that have been imposed, but if they are guidelines and not law do people have to comply? 

People who are out and about in towns and cities are being challenged by the police and instructed to go home. Horse riding generally takes place in the countryside so is less visible, but would riders be challenged by the police if they were seen?


----------



## Cowpony101 (28 March 2020)

Yes I am, but nothing too wild or wacky because NHS is under a lot of pressure at the moment obviously


----------



## mavandkaz (28 March 2020)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Nobody’s going to the yard just to ride though. As I said above I will drive the 5 miles there and back twice a day regardless so the breaking down argument is totally irrelevant.
		
Click to expand...

Oh but they are.
Where I keep my horse is a mix of DIY, but mainly part livery (all care done by yo, but not riding) and all of them are still coming up to see their horses and ride.


----------



## Floofball (28 March 2020)

Talking to friends (on phone, FB etc) they can’t believe I’m not riding. I am in a low risk position, sane/sensible horse, just me at a private yard with soon to be access to fields now they’re drying. It makes me question my decision?? I’ve come to the conclusion that it is because having ridden for coming up to 50 years now without any serious injury,  I’ve always been able to patch myself up.  I would hate to push my luck at this time 😂 I am personally terrified of the thought of needing to go to hospital! 😱 I was surprised to see an advert today for breaking/schooling livery at reduced rates to fill stables/keep business going - some people are just not getting it at all 😔


----------



## Wheels (28 March 2020)

Upthecreek said:



			Been desperately trying to stay away from this thread but the riding/no riding debate is so interesting. I am firmly in the no riding camp but after reading lots of posts giving an alternative view I can at least understand the reasons why some people are continuing, even if I don’t personally agree.

I do wonder how people are continuing to ride and comply fully with the restrictions that have been imposed, but if they are guidelines and not law do people have to comply?

People who are out and about in towns and cities are being challenged by the police and instructed to go home. Horse riding generally takes place in the countryside so is less visible, but would riders be challenged by the police if they were seen?
		
Click to expand...

What are the reasons that people are being asked to stay at home / only essential travel / exercise outside only once?  Isn't it because they are trying to limit the contact between people who dont live together?  So if someone is going to the yard to look after their horse (essential) and nobody else is there then they are not coming into contact with anyone so they are not breaking guidelines.

My horses are at home so if I ride in my own arena which is away from any other member of public then I am not coming into contact with anyone therefore not breaking any guidelines.

What guidelines do you think people are not complying with?


----------



## w1bbler (28 March 2020)

Question, I keep seeing people mentioning 1 hours excercise.
I get it that some yards are giving 1 hour time slots, so that everyone at the yard has a fair turn, but is it in the guidelines anywhere?
I have my own field, 5 min drive from house. I'm spending hours there in this current weather, grooming, groundwork & field maintenance.
There is no one else around so I'm assuming I'm not breaking an regulations?
It's my only trip out each day so counts as my one form of excercise.


----------



## Wheels (28 March 2020)

Not sure what the 1hr thing is about, haven't seen that in anything official for the uk


----------



## Upthecreek (28 March 2020)

Wheels said:



			What are the reasons that people are being asked to stay at home / only essential travel / exercise outside only once?  Isn't it because they are trying to limit the contact between people who dont live together?  So if someone is going to the yard to look after their horse (essential) and nobody else is there then they are not coming into contact with anyone so they are not breaking guidelines.

My horses are at home so if I ride in my own arena which is away from any other member of public then I am not coming into contact with anyone therefore not breaking any guidelines.

What guidelines do you think people are not complying with?
		
Click to expand...

The advice on the gov.uk website for caring for horses and other livestock is this:

“Advice if you do not have symptoms of coronavirus:
You may leave your house to exercise once a day and you should combine this with leaving your house to provide care for your horse or livestock.

It is essential that you minimise the time spent outside of the home and remain 2 metres away from others. You should remember to wash your hands before and after contact with any animals.”

It’s the minimising time outside the home it seems people aren’t complying with, certainly not from what lots of people are posting about what they are doing with their horses. But maybe those people all keep their horses at home. 

Do people have to comply though if this is advice/guidance?


----------



## Wheels (28 March 2020)

But if people are alone with their horses, however long they are with them then why does it matter? What are the consequences of spending 4 hours at the yard as oppose to 1 hour if other people aren't around or if everyone is complying with the 2m social distancing rules?


----------



## Upthecreek (28 March 2020)

Wheels said:



			But if people are alone with their horses, however long they are with them then why does it matter? What are the consequences of spending 4 hours at the yard as oppose to 1 hour if other people aren't around or if everyone is complying with the 2m social distancing rules?
		
Click to expand...

I don’t know. Why is someone sat on their own in a park or on the beach instructed by the police to go home? I assume because the advice/guidance for everyone is to stay at home apart from the specified essentials.


----------



## be positive (28 March 2020)

Wheels said:



			But if people are alone with their horses, however long they are with them then why does it matter? What are the consequences of spending 4 hours at the yard as oppose to 1 hour if other people aren't around or if everyone is complying with the 2m social distancing rules?
		
Click to expand...

I also don't see the difference between 1 hour or 4, once the journey, if there is one, has been made if there is nobody else at the yard I cannot see how spending time outside in the fresh air doing something useful can be harmful, sitting in a public place is different to being in a small livery yard, your own field or yard taking your time doing jobs that may not be essential but can keep you occupied, bigger yards with more people coming and going do need some restrictions as do all businesses.

I also think that just because some people can still have fun, as long as it is within the rules, then why should they be stopped because others cannot have the same freedom, it doesn't mean we are not thinking about those less fortunate but it will not help if everyone has to be miserable, I know how lucky I am to be in a rural area and have my own land so while I can I will appreciate it.


----------



## stormox (28 March 2020)

be positive said:



			I also don't see the difference between 1 hour or 4, once the journey, if there is one, has been made if there is nobody else at the yard I cannot see how spending time outside in the fresh air doing something useful can be harmful, sitting in a public place is different to being in a small livery yard, your own field or yard taking your time doing jobs that may not be essential but can keep you occupied, bigger yards with more people coming and going do need some restrictions as do all businesses.

I also think that just because some people can still have fun, as long as it is within the rules, then why should they be stopped because others cannot have the same freedom, it doesn't mean we are not thinking about those less fortunate but it will not help if everyone has to be miserable, I know how lucky I am to be in a rural area and have my own land so while I can I will appreciate it.
		
Click to expand...

I think its absolutely fine to spend 4 hours or more if its your horse and your yard.
But if its someone elses property you should abide by yard rules whether you like them or not.
And for example if its a yard with multiple horse owners and only 2 are allowed at one time your 4 hours might prevent others from going up.
Your yard - your rules. Livery yard - owners rules.


----------



## Follysmum (28 March 2020)

One of my friends has just rang me to say she went splat on the road earlier from her steady eddy old horse. 

Its really shook her up and she says she won’t be riding anytime soon.


----------



## Wheels (28 March 2020)

stormox said:



			I think its absolutely fine to spend 4 hours or more if its your horse and your yard.
But if its someone elses property you should abide by yard rules whether you like them or not.
And for example if its a yard with multiple horse owners and only 2 are allowed at one time your 4 hours might prevent others from going up.
Your yard - your rules. Livery yard - owners rules.
		
Click to expand...

I dont think anyone is debating that?


----------



## Wheels (28 March 2020)

Upthecreek said:



			I don’t know. Why is someone sat on their own in a park or on the beach instructed by the police to go home? I assume because the advice/guidance for everyone is to stay at home apart from the specified essentials.
		
Click to expand...

Presumably it's because they are in a public place where they might come across others or others may come across them - it is not the same thing at all


----------



## oldie48 (28 March 2020)

If I had my previous horse I'd still school in my own arena and hack out to keep him from getting bored. He was very predictable, great in traffic regardless of size/type and not at all spooky. Rose is a different matter so it's common sense not to ride ATM. However, I can walk for miles from my doorstep and not see another person so I am taking Stanley out for an hour each morning and OH takes him for a shorter walk in the late afternoon. If I lived in a town or city and had to walk on pavements and in a local park then I'd stick to the half hour to reduce the number of walkers and dogs out at any one time. I need the exercise to boost my immune system (heard it on Woman's hour) so that if I get the lurgy I stand less chance of being really ill.


----------



## Upthecreek (28 March 2020)

Whether it is public or private land must be the the key thing then, but I would imagine many of the people still riding are not doing so entirely on private land and that’s what I was pondering. Would they be challenged if seen by the police and told to go home in the way that people in towns, cities and those visiting beauty spots have been even if they are keeping 2 metres from anyone else? Or would the police accept it as the rider’s daily exercise & if so why aren’t they accepting that for the above-mentioned as long as they are sticking to the two metre rule? It seems such a grey area.

My concern is if people don’t ‘comply’ stronger restrictions will soon be imposed on where people can go and for what purpose and everyone will suffer more and for longer. I live near two very popular beauty spots and people were still turning up in their cars today from far afield (carparks are closed so they were parking on the sides of the roads) so the message to stay at home is still not getting through or is being ignored 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## ester (28 March 2020)

People cycling aren't doing so on private land either, and likely covering more mileage (the advice from on high to keep well within your mileage capabilities. 
fwiw I'm cycling, unrideable horse 200 miles away. Though not today, it's too windy .


----------



## Wheels (28 March 2020)

Upthecreek said:



			Whether it is public or private land must be the the key thing then, but I would imagine many of the people still riding are not doing so entirely on private land and that’s what I was pondering. Would they be challenged if seen by the police and told to go home in the way that people in towns, cities and those visiting beauty spots have been even if they are keeping 2 metres from anyone else? Or would the police accept it as the rider’s daily exercise & if so why aren’t they accepting that for the above-mentioned as long as they are sticking to the two metre rule? It seems such a grey area.

🤷🏻‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

I think you are missing the point really that it is not necessarily o do with whether it is a public or private land rather it is about the likelihood of coming into contact with other people.  This is of course much more likely in towns and cities than in rural locations.  If someone was riding their horse through belfast city centre they might well be sent home but if they are hackng around local quiet roads where they are not likely to be in contact with others then that should not be an issue

I dont really think it is very grey at all

Stay away from other people


----------



## DottlebangBandersnatch (28 March 2020)

Somebody said that it is against the law now? Like you can be fined and stuff. Is this true or just rubbish. I won't be riding anyway but some friends have been


----------



## Tiddlypom (28 March 2020)

ester said:



			fwiw I'm cycling, unrideable horse 200 miles away. Though not today, it's too windy .
		
Click to expand...

I first read this to mean that you are thinking of cycling 200 miles to see F . Would it be a following wind?


----------



## ester (28 March 2020)

It better bloody be! There's some hills in the middle somewhere too, just not at either end!


----------



## Carrottom (28 March 2020)

I have been working friends horse in hand and over poles in her school prior to returning to riding after slight lameness. She needs exercise now to prevent weight gain having managed to slim down  over winter.  Yesterday she tripped on a pole and stumbled which carried on for a couple of strides. It bought home to me how easy it would have been for her to go over, even though she had done the exercise many times. Glad I wasn't on board.


----------



## milliepops (28 March 2020)

be positive said:



			I also don't see the difference between 1 hour or 4, once the journey, if there is one, has been made if there is nobody else at the yard I cannot see how spending time outside in the fresh air doing something useful can be harmful, sitting in a public place is different to being in a small livery yard, your own field or yard taking your time doing jobs that may not be essential but can keep you occupied, bigger yards with more people coming and going do need some restrictions as do all businesses.

I also think that just because some people can still have fun, as long as it is within the rules, then why should they be stopped because others cannot have the same freedom, it doesn't mean we are not thinking about those less fortunate but it will not help if everyone has to be miserable, I know how lucky I am to be in a rural area and have my own land so while I can I will appreciate it.
		
Click to expand...

agree with all of this.
I was the last one at the yard today. I tootled round with my field horses first so everyone else been and gone by the time I arrived, tbh I have no idea if the full liveries came for their regular saturday morning lessons or not, I don't see them very often. I could have stayed in the arena for hours and it would have made no difference, it was me, myself and I there. 
the 1 hour thing has been dreamed up by people reading things into words that aren't there. If you had 10 horses to see to, 1 hour would be impossible.   I can understand a yard giving people a slot but where this is not necessary it really makes no odds, if there's no one else there.

I had a lovely ride, I feel buoyed up and ready to take on the next week at work. It's going to be another grim week of horrid decisions and I feel so very lucky to have the horses to cheer me up in between it all.


----------



## Wheels (28 March 2020)

Your work must be really tough right now MP


----------



## Upthecreek (28 March 2020)

Wheels said:



			I think you are missing the point really that it is not necessarily o do with whether it is a public or private land rather it is about the likelihood of coming into contact with other people.  This is of course much more likely in towns and cities than in rural locations.  If someone was riding their horse through belfast city centre they might well be sent home but if they are hackng around local quiet roads where they are not likely to be in contact with others then that should not be an issue

I dont really think it is very grey at all

Stay away from other people
		
Click to expand...

But I don’t think it’s just about staying away from other people. It’s about minimising time away from home, or at least that’s what the government is telling us to do. The stay at home ad is on the TV every 5 minutes and the message is “stay at home” not “continue with your usual activities as long as you stay away from other people”. That’s why I think it’s a grey area because we aren’t all hearing the same message.


----------



## Wheels (28 March 2020)

Ok so why exactly do you think we are being told to stay home? What is the reasoning behind that message?


----------



## ameeyal (28 March 2020)

Upthecreek said:



			Been desperately trying to stay away from this thread but the riding/no riding debate is so interesting. I am firmly in the no riding camp but after reading lots of posts giving an alternative view I can at least understand the reasons why some people are continuing, even if I don’t personally agree.

I do wonder how people are continuing to ride and comply fully with the restrictions that have been imposed, but if they are guidelines and not law do people have to comply?

People who are out and about in towns and cities are being challenged by the police and instructed to go home. Horse riding generally takes place in the countryside so is less visible, but would riders be challenged by the police if they were seen?
		
Click to expand...

i ride, and I live in the country where it’s very peaceful, I met a police car this morning who stopped and asked me if I seen  any cars down my lane that shouldn’t be there, no mention of me riding, they also mentioned that they had, had a chat with another Horse rider further along.


----------



## milliepops (28 March 2020)

Wheels said:



			Your work must be really tough right now MP 

Click to expand...

It's sad and weird. While some areas have asked us to work as normal up to last week the nurses have been worried about getting enough PPE. Now there's just uncertainty and trying not to think about the consequences of not seeing patients who would normally be a high priority. But we're very much on the periphery really.


----------



## Upthecreek (28 March 2020)

Wheels said:



			Ok so why exactly do you think we are being told to stay home? What is the reasoning behind that message?
		
Click to expand...

I assume it’s because they have to tell everyone to do the same thing regardless of their individual circumstances. You can’t have one rule for some of the population and another rule for the rest. Trying to get this pandemic under control as quickly as possible is the absolute priority at the moment so the government want every single member of society to abide by the rules so that can happen.


----------



## monkeymad (28 March 2020)

I am very rural and I am riding. After a 12.5 hour shift in A&E, I allow myself this small luxury. I am careful and am only going out for 30/40 mins, and I'll admit I am often crying as I ride due to the state of some of the patients I have cared for at work, but until the government advise us not to ride, I will do so.


----------



## monkeymad (28 March 2020)

And surely this is seen as your allowed daily exercise slot any way?


----------



## Wheels (28 March 2020)

Upthecreek said:



			I assume it’s because they have to tell everyone to do the same thing regardless of their individual circumstances. You can’t have one rule for some of the population and another rule for the rest. Trying to get this pandemic under control as quickly as possible is the absolute priority at the moment so the government want every single member of society to abide by the rules so that can happen.
		
Click to expand...

Common sense must apply! You are self isolating now anyway so you have no choice.  I am also self isolating but seeing my horses does not mean contact with people so I will continue to do that.

Everyone else will do what they do


----------



## bonny (28 March 2020)

monkeymad said:



			I am very rural and I am riding. After a 12.5 hour shift in A&E, I allow myself this small luxury. I am careful and am only going out for 30/40 mins, and I'll admit I am often crying as I ride due to the state of some of the patients I have cared for at work, but until the government advise us not to ride, I will do so.
		
Click to expand...

So, do you think it’s ok for everyone to carry on riding ?


----------



## Wheels (28 March 2020)

monkeymad said:



			I am very rural and I am riding. After a 12.5 hour shift in A&E, I allow myself this small luxury. I am careful and am only going out for 30/40 mins, and I'll admit I am often crying as I ride due to the state of some of the patients I have cared for at work, but until the government advise us not to ride, I will do so.
		
Click to expand...

I hope your riding can bring you some comfort x


----------



## Tihamandturkey (28 March 2020)

Yet again Bonny you show your unattractive side 🙄 
Still trying to wind people up in this time of crisis - disgraceful


----------



## monkeymad (28 March 2020)

You see, I think going to the supermarket is far more risky!! My horse is not at livery, so I meet no-one there.  I am not taking any unnecessary risks, and I am doing no fast work.  I could also fall and injure myself when I go trail running, and cyclists could also fall off their bikes.


----------



## bonny (28 March 2020)

Tihama said:



			Yet again Bonny you show your unattractive side 🙄 
Still trying to wind people up in this time of crisis - disgraceful
		
Click to expand...

Don’t be spiteful, that’s hardly attractive either, you are harking back to some other thread which I can’t even remember or care about.


----------



## Tihamandturkey (28 March 2020)

Oh please - don't try & rope me into an argument because I'm not going to engage with you again


----------



## bonny (28 March 2020)

Tihama said:



			Oh please - don't try & rope me into an argument because I'm not going to engage with you again
		
Click to expand...

As above.....there are more important things to worry about surely !


----------



## canteron (28 March 2020)

Look, we all have to accept most of us on here are pretty lucky in that we have access to space and outside life.  Important as we all are as individuals, guidance has to be given for the majority, not for us over privileged individuals?  So just use you intelligence and if you really really don’t pose a risk to anyone else and aren’t taking the complete p*ss it’s possibly ok.


----------



## Upthecreek (28 March 2020)

Wheels said:



			Common sense must apply! You are self isolating now anyway so you have no choice.  I am also self isolating but seeing my horses does not mean contact with people so I will continue to do that.

Everyone else will do what they do 

Click to expand...

The trouble is common sense is anything but common! I suppose that’s my worry. Yes I’m confined to home for 12 weeks, but I have a husband and three children who aren’t and I think there is a very real risk of the government imposing harsher restrictions and this all taking longer because people aren’t complying with the restrictions we have now. And I don’t just mean riding, there’s loads of examples every day of people not using common sense or good judgment. I am very happy for everyone that is able to continue to enjoy their horses whilst complying with the restrictions 😀


----------



## ester (28 March 2020)

Food shopping definitely feels like the biggest risk for transfer.


----------



## milliepops (28 March 2020)

ester said:



			Food shopping definitely feels like the biggest risk for transfer.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely,  feed shop are getting you to phone order in and they put it in your car, I dont see anyone except OH most days as it is.  Yard is the only other place i go. The supermarket made me a bit worried by comparison!


----------



## Upthecreek (28 March 2020)

monkeymad said:



			You see, I think going to the supermarket is far more risky!! My horse is not at livery, so I meet no-one there.  I am not taking any unnecessary risks, and I am doing no fast work.  I could also fall and injure myself when I go trail running, and cyclists could also fall off their bikes.
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree that going to the supermarket is far more risky in terms of your chances of catching Coronavirus. It is also essential if that is how you obtain food. Horse riding, trail running and cycling is not essential for survival. There is a difference in weight of risks between something we have to do to survive and something we choose to do as a leisure activity and each carries different risks. The essential activity of going to the supermarket puts you at greater risk of catching Coronavirus than the leisure activities. The non-essential leisure activities put you at risk of accident or injury which could mean a visit to hospital which would burden the NHS and put you at risk of catching Coronavirus whilst there. I think I must be more risk averse than most!


----------



## milliepops (28 March 2020)

I think it boils down to what you consider to be a risk or not. I am quite risk averse, I'm pretty cautious in many aspects of life, I tend towards catastrophising and imagining the worst... the thing I don't consider to be a risk is riding my highly trained horse that I know inside out in a controlled environment doing some dressage training.
Each person will have different experiences and views.


----------



## Upthecreek (28 March 2020)

milliepops said:



			I think it boils down to what you consider to be a risk or not. I am quite risk averse, I'm pretty cautious in many aspects of life, I tend towards catastrophising and imagining the worst... the thing I don't consider to be a risk is riding my highly trained horse that I know inside out in a controlled environment doing some dressage training.
Each person will have different experiences and views.
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree but I think the distinction between essential activities which are necessary for survival and chosen leisure activities for enjoyment is important at the moment.


----------



## ester (28 March 2020)

Where do we stand on chocolate?


----------



## Upthecreek (28 March 2020)

ester said:



			Where do we stand on chocolate? 

Click to expand...

Now that one is easy. As long as you don’t need to ride a horse to the supermarket to get it 😂


----------



## milliepops (28 March 2020)

Upthecreek said:



			I completely agree but I think the distinction between essential activities which are necessary for survival and chosen leisure activities for enjoyment is important at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

I understand your pov but to bring the cycling-for-exercise folk back into the conversation , that's not really essential either yet its explicitly permitted.

Strictly speaking we could all stay in bed with a supply of soylent green delivered in the mail. If you boil it down to essentials. But the government have so far provided examples of reasons why most of us can leave the house. Examples   not stipulations, as the drips and drabs of additional guidance show .


----------



## Carrottom (28 March 2020)

ester said:



			Where do we stand on chocolate? 

Click to expand...

Please don't stand on it -eat it 🙂


----------



## Upthecreek (28 March 2020)

milliepops said:



			I understand your pov but to bring the cycling-for-exercise folk back into the conversation , that's not really essential either yet its explicitly permitted.

Strictly speaking we could all stay in bed with a supply of soylent green delivered in the mail. If you boil it down to essentials. But the government have so far provided examples of reasons why most of us can leave the house. Examples   not stipulations, as the drips and drags of additional guidance show .
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know but I’m a Risk Management Consultant. My job is to interpret, assess and manage risk all day every day 🤦‍♀️


----------



## milliepops (28 March 2020)

I guess its difficult to work out what the issue or risk truly is, specifically: the journey, the time out of doors, the act of sitting on a sensible horse or what, because all of those seem to be justified ,manageable, or negligible and different people raise different issues with their own interpretation of the existing rules 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## Carrottom (28 March 2020)

milliepops said:



			I guess its difficult to work out what the issue or risk truly is, specifically: the journey, the time out of doors, the act of sitting on a sensible horse or what, because all of those seem to be justified ,manageable, or negligible and different people raise different issues with their own interpretation of the existing rules 🤷🏼‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this. I would also add that it depends how much you want to argue your pov. Mine are at home and I could ride on my own field, but I don't want to have to make a case for doing it. I'm very lucky to be able to wander up to see them whenever I want to.🙂


----------



## Upthecreek (28 March 2020)

milliepops said:



			I guess its difficult to work out what the issue or risk truly is, specifically: the journey, the time out of doors, the act of sitting on a sensible horse or what, because all of those seem to be justified ,manageable, or negligible and different people raise different issues with their own interpretation of the existing rules 🤷🏼‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

We are currently trying to calculate risk in a totally alien environment where things need to be considered that we’ve never had to consider before. Risk is calculated on likely outcomes of actions and potential consequences to 1 person, 100 people, 1 million people, total population. That is not how most people calculate the risks of their own personal actions in everyday life. Unfortunately the world has changed in the last 7 days.


----------



## milliepops (28 March 2020)

I have to fill in risk matrices as a small bit of my job so I have a vague grasp of what you're saying. The world has gone upside down. I get that too. I just find the assessment that one activity that is not without risk (e.g. cycling on the road) is a-ok and another is not,  I dont think its black and white like that. And threads on social media throwing in "facts" like only one hour outside are just muddling the debate 

You've clearly got your views; I and others disagree, its interesting to discuss on an objective level


----------



## ester (28 March 2020)

They definitely aren't taking into account the number and depth of potholes at the moment in the cycling assessment.


----------



## milliepops (28 March 2020)

ester said:



			They definitely aren't taking into account the number and depth of potholes at the moment in the cycling assessment.
		
Click to expand...

They're only going to get worse 😭


----------



## shortstuff99 (28 March 2020)

A good article about riding risk https://groomwithabroom.wordpress.com/2020/03/28/to-ride-or-not-to-ridethat-is-the-question/


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (29 March 2020)

I don't have an opinion on whether others should be riding or not in the current situation but I do think it's worth pointing (playing devils advocate a little) that cycling could be considered less risky as generally bikes don't have a mind of their own..?? Yes, there are associated risks with traffic etc but a bike will do what you tell it to do.


----------



## Caol Ila (29 March 2020)

Really appreciated the article, shortstuff.  Puts risk into perspective.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (29 March 2020)

milliepops said:



			They're only going to get worse 😭
		
Click to expand...

Potholes have been being filled in round here on Thurs and Fri as such light traffic they could use stop go boards instead of holding up with T lights and causing major disruption.


----------



## Wheels (29 March 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			A good article about riding risk https://groomwithabroom.wordpress.com/2020/03/28/to-ride-or-not-to-ridethat-is-the-question/

Click to expand...

Great artcle


----------



## BBP (29 March 2020)

BBP was pretty sure he could see the Coronavirus lurking at the far end of the arena yesterday and decided there was no way in hell he was going anywhere near it. He decided a social distance of about 34 meters was appropriate and wouldn’t go past the first 6m of the arena. I was only wanting to loose school not ride, but dynamic risk assessment said even that wasn’t worth it. I’m taking life one day at a time and thanking my lucky stars I get to see the little weirdo every day as it’s my own land with no liveries. Big socially distanced awkward hugs to anyone unable to see their horse or even leave the house at all.


----------



## PapaverFollis (29 March 2020)

Personally dont think "other people are cycling" is a valid argument here. It's irrelevant.  The focus needs to be in minimising your own risks. Not on using other people not minimising theirs as an excuse! No matter what the "rules" are.

Whereas "I've no option to turn away and my horse turns into an asshat when stabled too much and/or is more dangerous to do groundwork with and I think it is safer for me to keep riding" is fair.

I'm not sure on the stats but suspect horse riding is much more dangerous than cycling anyway.  BUT that will include both cross country riding and cycling in bad traffic...  but as I say. It's kind of irrelevant.


----------



## ihatework (29 March 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			A good article about riding risk https://groomwithabroom.wordpress.com/2020/03/28/to-ride-or-not-to-ridethat-is-the-question/

Click to expand...

It’s a very good article.

I’m not riding but it’s a situation enforced on me (that I don’t mind too much to be honest). If I had my horses at home or I was sole carer at DIY then, provided I had a reasonably sensible/reliable horse I would continue to ride.

As it is the decisions I’m currently taking are mostly financial based. There is no point spending thousands keeping a competition horse ready for no competition. So whilst I can’t see him and he can’t compete (or be sold!!) he may as well sit in the field.


----------



## ycbm (29 March 2020)

shortstuff99 said:



			A good article about riding risk https://groomwithabroom.wordpress.com/2020/03/28/to-ride-or-not-to-ridethat-is-the-question/

Click to expand...


The problem with this article is that it says 




			Horse riding is the 9th largest cause of A&E admissions making up 2.8% of sports injuries
		
Click to expand...

And as I'm sure someone above said,  that isn't correct. All horse related injuries are recorded as 'horse riding'. 

Many injuries take place from horse handling. My own worst injury was. I know  someone almost killed by clipping and another just by leading her horse. 

It also includes all horse activities, beginners, breaking new horses, falls at BE events.

And if you take out all the stats for those, then hacking close to home or schooling without jumping,  for those who have to handle our horses as welfare issue (mine are at home) probably doesn't increase risk of using NHS services, compared to the other things we will do instead, at all.

.


----------



## Wheels (29 March 2020)

PapaverFollis said:



			Personally dont think "other people are cycling" is a valid argument here. It's irrelevant.  The focus needs to be in minimising your own risks. Not on using other people not minimising theirs as an excuse! No matter what the "rules" are.
.
		
Click to expand...

This is your personal opinion...

Lots of us have those and they all differ.  That's why it's just an opinion not fact.  If you dont want to ride then dont but also dont expect things of others based on your personal opinion because you will only ever be disappointed


----------



## Desert_rider (29 March 2020)

My share mare is kept in a privately rented field about 2 miles from my home with 2 other horses. We are on a rota to go up and see to all 3 so that there is only one person up there at each time. We are also being cautious with wearing gloves and hand washing too. 

No one is currently riding as however bomb proof a horse is it is still a living creature with a mind of its own and it is just not worth the risk of ending up in a currently over stretched and possibly germ ridden hospital. I am sure cyclists have accidents too, but as previous posters have said a bike is an inanimate object and generally does exactly what it is told!


----------



## HashRouge (29 March 2020)

milliepops said:



			I think it boils down to what you consider to be a risk or not. I am quite risk averse, I'm pretty cautious in many aspects of life, I tend towards catastrophising and imagining the worst... the thing I don't consider to be a risk is riding my highly trained horse that I know inside out in a controlled environment doing some dressage training.
Each person will have different experiences and views.
		
Click to expand...

I think this is very true - it is definitely about your own perception of risk. I just don't view hacking/ schooling a sensible horse to be that much of a risk. I can't ride at the moment (for reasons I've explained so won't repeat) but I'm fully envious of those who can and would definitely be riding if it was possible for me to do so!


----------



## milliepops (29 March 2020)

It's not the bike that's the issue, it's the crazy drivers I think... round here cyclists share space of narrow roads that have 60mph speed limits and are used by all traffic including lots of hgvs. Visibility isn't great and there's lots of impatient drivers. I think they are taking their lives in their hands at the best of times 😱 main roads here are still quite busy (rural but quite populated)  I wouldn't walk along them, yikes.


----------



## Bernster (29 March 2020)

Please be safe on the roads, or avoid them if you can.  I know there’s always a risk riding on the roads and they are clearer now but there’s also an increased risk of drivers going too fast as a result, and not expecting to see riders out. Horrific story on my Facebook this morning of a horse killed by a speeding car last night.


----------



## SO1 (29 March 2020)

I am not riding as I am not going to the yard. In terms of time the one hour exercise a day was mentioned in a interview with Gove who suggested a one hour walk, half an hour run or cycle.

There is also talk of stricter lockdown, & it being extended at least till June if not till Autumn. The timing is lousy as people like to socialise & travel more during summer so as soon as restrictions are lifted people will flock to areas of natural beauty, have BBQ, visit friends & virus could get out of control again so I can see why the government may wish to continue to winter. A whole summer of no riding or very strict restrictions on how long we can leave the house for monitored by army or police such as the situation in other European countries could be very bad for equine welfare for those of us with horses that need weight control to prevent laminitis but can't use exercise or ride them due to restrictions.

My native pony is on box rest at the moment due to a ligament injury but if he was out at grass I would be seriously getting worried about laminitis risk.


----------



## mustardsmum (29 March 2020)

monkeymad said:



			I am very rural and I am riding. After a 12.5 hour shift in A&E, I allow myself this small luxury. I am careful and am only going out for 30/40 mins, and I'll admit I am often crying as I ride due to the state of some of the patients I have cared for at work, but until the government advise us not to ride, I will do so.
		
Click to expand...


Enjoy your riding while you can; you need it more than any of us and given what you are facing each day, you shouldn’t have to justify it. You people are awesome, and any comfort you can take from your horse should be grabbed with both hands. Stay well and look after yourself.


----------



## Winters100 (29 March 2020)

PapaverFollis said:



			Personally dont think "other people are cycling" is a valid argument here. It's irrelevant.  The focus needs to be in minimising your own risks. Not on using other people not minimising theirs as an excuse! No matter what the "rules" are.

Whereas "I've no option to turn away and my horse turns into an asshat when stabled too much and/or is more dangerous to do groundwork with and I think it is safer for me to keep riding" is fair.

I'm not sure on the stats but suspect horse riding is much more dangerous than cycling anyway.  BUT that will include both cross country riding and cycling in bad traffic...  but as I say. It's kind of irrelevant.
		
Click to expand...

Agree.  Reality is that there are 2 camps here:

1. Trying to minimise all contact and stay at home as much as possible, avoiding anything that might increase risk however small, going outside for only those tasks which are absolutely unavoidable.  For some their unavoidable trips outside will include horses, while others can arrange acceptable care from yard staff etc

2. Trying to interpret the regulations to be able to do as they wish as much as possible while staying just inside the regulations. Justifying what they do by comparing to others and finding reasons that they HAVE to do something.

All I can say is that if the vast majority can be in camp 1 then the restrictions will be lifted much sooner than if camp 2 forms the majority.  This is not easy for anyone, but we now have to think about our actions in the context of society as a whole.  We should also remember that probably the majority of us live in rural locations and have our own outside space, so spare a thought for those living in tiny apartments in the city.


----------



## scruffyponies (29 March 2020)

Risk is relative:
I am very worried about the number of trips my OH has to take to the supermarket.  There are 7 of us at home (all >14), plus 4 dogs.  The shop limits purchases, so forces us to go every other day just to get basics.  These are journeys we don't want to, and shouldn't need to make.  We managed to avoid one yesterday by rationing the remaining milk and eating a pheasant that the dog caught. 

I am not worried about hacking out our quiet ponies from our own doorstep on empty bridleways for a bit of exercise.


----------



## PapaverFollis (29 March 2020)

As I've said repeatedly I'm not judging anyone for riding or "expecting" anything of anyone "based on my personal opinion".

Just think the cycling argument is a complete red herring.

Minimise movement. Minimise risk.  If, for some individuals, that involves riding... then that is valid.  

But if the only argument for riding is "well Bloggins is still riding his bike so it's not fair that I can't ride my horse" it just comes across as kind of missing the point.


----------



## HBB (29 March 2020)

I've taken this from the official Covid-19 Govt. guidance. We can leave the house to provide care, where does it say ride or exercise your horse?




*Advice if you do not have symptoms of coronavirus*
You may leave your house to exercise once a day and you should combine this with leaving your house to provide care for your horse or livestock.
It is essential that you minimise the time spent outside of the home and remain 2 metres away from others. You should remember to wash your hands before and after contact with any animals.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Winters100 (29 March 2020)

scruffyponies said:



			Risk is relative:
I am very worried about the number of trips my OH has to take to the supermarket.  There are 7 of us at home (all >14), plus 4 dogs.  The shop limits purchases, so forces us to go every other day just to get basics.  These are journeys we don't want to, and shouldn't need to make.  We managed to avoid one yesterday by rationing the remaining milk and eating a pheasant that the dog caught.
		
Click to expand...

Yes the shopping thing is really difficult, I agree.  If it is a small village shop are you able to phone in your order and have them bring it out and put it in the boot of the car?  My Mother has poor lungs as a result of polio when she was a girl, so must avoid even colds, and for many years now the local shop has done that for her.  Of course now I am making other arrangements, but maybe this is possible for you?

I am strangely lucky in this in that the chap I live with has always insisted that I keep a months worth of essentials in the house in case of emergencies. I previously found it a bit ridiculous, but now I am very glad of it, even if the diet is a bit repetitive, and supplies are going down fast as we are also supplying a few older people in the village.  When this is all over I am going to write a book '1000 things to do with tinned tomatoes and tuna'!

Good luck, and I hope that your shop can find some better solution, as when I think about it now it would be much better for them too if they offered this service to everyone and could limit their own contact.


----------



## SO1 (29 March 2020)

I am in camp 1, & I live in a small flat, on my own in an urban area. I am working from home, go out and run or walk every day for an hour, & am not seeing my pony who is on part livery. I don't go to supermarket I am using well stocked local corner shops which are not busy. This is a miserable existence for me not being able to have close contact with living beings. Normally I might spend 3 evenings a week in the flat & spend lots of time with my pony & friends, & work colleagues. I am now on my own in the flat 23 hours a day. The thought that this may go on for another 6 months or longer because not enough people are restricting their movements is depressing. All made more depressing due to the partner of the person in the ground floor flat disregarding the restrictions & still driving down this weekend to spend the weekend visiting her.

If people don't make enough effort those high risk people who on are on the 12 weeks not allowed to leave the house at all, may get this extended to 6 months.

Maybe if you are still riding/visiting & your horse you can think about other ways you can reduce your journeys & time outside the house or encourage others to do the same. The less people/cars seen out the less likely the restrictions will get stricter.



Winters100 said:



			Agree.  Reality is that there are 2 camps here:

1. Trying to minimise all contact and stay at home as much as possible, avoiding anything that might increase risk however small, going outside for only those tasks which are absolutely unavoidable.  For some their unavoidable trips outside will include horses, while others can arrange acceptable care from yard staff etc

2. Trying to interpret the regulations to be able to do as they wish as much as possible while staying just inside the regulations. Justifying what they do by comparing to others and finding reasons that they HAVE to do something.

All I can say is that if the vast majority can be in camp 1 then the restrictions will be lifted much sooner than if camp 2 forms the majority.  This is not easy for anyone, but we now have to think about our actions in the context of society as a whole.  We should also remember that probably the majority of us live in rural locations and have our own outside space, so spare a thought for those living in tiny apartments in the city.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (29 March 2020)

I work in our local supermarket. My friend had asked me to get a few items for her. I rang as unable to get some but then ended up doing a shop for her once we had closed. It is difficult for people to shop for larger households as we have had to place restrictions on how many items people can buy. Our shop will take months to recover. I appreciate the frustration it causes. Believe me, it is difficult for me too when I want to shop. I only shop when we are closed now and often there isn't stock left for me to purchase.


----------



## ester (29 March 2020)

I do think from a human behaviour/psychology point of view that those who are still working might not register the difference that much/their other activities seem less risky than their work trips.


----------



## Abi90 (29 March 2020)

ester said:



			I do think from a human behaviour/psychology point of view that those who are still working might not register the difference that much/their other activities seem less risky than their work trips.
		
Click to expand...

I can categorically say that if I was to go and ride my horse then it is 99% less risky than my job currently. I was in an isolation block delivering food to 14 people with mild symptoms 3 times yesterday, no PPE provided. 

I’m not going to ride my horse because I’m certain that I’m going to be getting it soon so don’t want to take it to the yard where the YO’s dad Is vulnerable. She is riding my arthritic horse in the arena a few times a week to keep her moving as pottering round the field is not enough so she doesn’t regress again, she is sensible and not that spooky but I’m not going to risk taking  the virus to the yard.


----------



## milliepops (29 March 2020)

SO1 said:



			Maybe if you are still riding/visiting & your horse you can think about other ways you can reduce your journeys & time outside the house or encourage others to do the same. The less people/cars seen out the less likely the restrictions will get stricter.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I think this is definitely valid.
I'm doing 5 horses in one trip out, that's the only time I leave the house - at some point it will have to change as the broodmare gets closer to foaling I will simply not be able to leave her for 24 hours between visits.  
Other than that, one trip to a supermarket once a week to shop for 2 households.  This is pretty much my normal life, when not going to shows, normally the only person I see from one day to the next is my OH as I'm fully home based for work anyway


----------



## PeterNatt (29 March 2020)

Take a read of this:

https://groomwithabroom.wordpress.c...F0L4K7eZJWPZKxV6l6Grgd3LaoSJnnfo83v525zNDL8bU


----------



## stormox (29 March 2020)

PeterNatt said:



			Take a read of this:

https://groomwithabroom.wordpress.c...F0L4K7eZJWPZKxV6l6Grgd3LaoSJnnfo83v525zNDL8bU

Click to expand...

But that includes professional jockeys who regularly break bones, etc. It isnt your average person on their own horse who just hacks and schools - and it also doesnt take into account how many people are partaking of each sport. 
Taking myself for example- I have had plenty of falls in the past 50 years, mostly horse falls and bucked or reared off. But its a very small % of how many times I have ridden. And none of them has resulted in an A and E visit.


----------



## HBB (29 March 2020)

PeterNatt said:



			Take a read of this:

https://groomwithabroom.wordpress.c...F0L4K7eZJWPZKxV6l6Grgd3LaoSJnnfo83v525zNDL8bU

Click to expand...

It's just someone's opinion at the end of the day and not official Government guidelines or advice.

Statistics can also be manipulated depending on what outcome you are looking for or not. Looking at the summarised data chart maybe females should give up horses due to the extremely high % that are injured and end up in A & E?

As for people going out cycling just now, it is probably more safer in these circumstances as the volume of traffic on the roads has been greatly reduced?


----------



## LadyGascoyne (29 March 2020)

Mim’s ridden education is on hold as, despite being an absolute saint, she’s just four and things do happen. 

I’m currently walking her in-hand as she does get bored in the field and then likes to play with the old boy, who is ancient and only just field sound. 

Pony is question mark for me. I don’t want to lead two in hand because I feel that is too much of a risk. But, pony is looking exceptionally “well” despite being on effectively no grass and no feed - and the grass explosion is looming. 

This evening I walked Mim for 30 min and did 20 min of trot work with pony but I ideally don’t want to ride. COVID-19 concerns aside, pony is 13hh so my feet are on the ground. I genuinely don’t know which is riskier. Pony is straightforward and a schoolmaster but horses are horses...

FYI, private land and private land to walk on. And I work for a Trust that manages 4 acute hospitals so I have seen the increase in A&E and trauma attendances due to holiday mentality this week - not planning to contribute.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (29 March 2020)

PeterNatt said:



			Take a read of this:

https://groomwithabroom.wordpress.c...F0L4K7eZJWPZKxV6l6Grgd3LaoSJnnfo83v525zNDL8bU

Click to expand...

Interesting and sort of proves the point that statistically it’s a pretty safe sport. I also wonder if they include injuries involving horses but not falls. I know four people kicked in the face two of which lost an eye. One was hand-grazing a horse that had been on box rest the others happened in the field either getting horses in or checking on them. Another person I know lost a thumb when a horse pulled back, the outer fibre of the rope which was damaged caught around it.


----------



## Abi90 (29 March 2020)

My friend was out hacking her horse today, who is being rehabbed, and she saw a police car and they just waved and said hello


----------



## Upthecreek (29 March 2020)

The statistics are interesting, but surely irrelevant in the current situation of national crisis/state of emergency? The chances of something happening or not don’t really matter. At the current time it is what happens if the worst happens that is important.

For example if I ride, fall off and injure myself in ‘normal times’ the main risks are either that I will die or if the injury is serious I won’t be able to look after my family or go to work. If I ride, fall off and injure myself at the moment the risks are those previously mentioned and in addition that I could put those that come to my aid at risk of catching Coronavirus from me if I am a carrier, I am at risk of catching it from them, I don’t get treatment I need in hospital because NHS doesn’t have capacity, I catch Coronavirus whilst in hospital or pass to someone else, my family can’t visit me in hospital etc etc. 

And yes cyclists have accidents too. Mainly from being hit by cars, which there are lots less of on the road at the moment. Horses have a mind of their own, bicycles do not.


----------



## canteron (30 March 2020)

Upthecreek you have a point .... normally I have a good support system - but if I fell off atm and couldn’t look after my horses and dogs I am not sure that they would be able / want to travel to look after my lot 😞


----------



## Aoife 2020 (30 March 2020)

Yes I am still riding but in all honesty these is going to go on for a long time. If I completely stopped riding I could end up stopping riding for the next 3 months the Irish/ uk governments are just going to keep on extending the lockdown . My horse is not the type of horse that you could just leave out of work for a few months. She needs to be worked or she will get fat .

I think there will more accidents we handling a fresh horse than actually riding. This is just my opinion so please don’t hate on me for saying this. It’s up to person if they want to ride or not . People just need to use the common sense.I now some people can’t since there yard is closed .


----------



## Mule (30 March 2020)

I think people have to use their common sense. Ride if you feel comfortable doing it but leave the riskier stuff off for a while.


----------



## pansymouse (30 March 2020)

I bit the bullet and rode on Saturday; it was lovely to have a proper dose of fresh air.  I've decided to ride a bit less and more steadily than usual but it does us both good to get out for a while.  On non-riding days I've taken up human hacking i.e. going for a walk but I need to see the farrier as I'm a bit footy.


----------



## ycbm (30 March 2020)

pansymouse said:



			I bit the bullet and rode on Saturday; it was lovely to have a proper dose of fresh air.  I've decided to ride a bit less and more steadily than usual but it does us both good to get out for a while.  On non-riding days I've taken up human hacking i.e. going for a walk but I need to see the farrier as I'm a bit footy.
		
Click to expand...


Sugar and iodine on your soles.

And cut out the chocolate.

.


----------



## Carrottom (30 March 2020)

pansymouse said:



			I bit the bullet and rode on Saturday; it was lovely to have a proper dose of fresh air.  I've decided to ride a bit less and more steadily than usual but it does us both good to get out for a while.  On non-riding days I've taken up human hacking i.e. going for a walk but I need to see the farrier as I'm a bit footy.
		
Click to expand...

Watch out for plantar fasciitis,  a sudden increase in walking can cause it 😳


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 March 2020)

My human farrier is not allowed to work during the current restrictions. Luckily, in the 18 months that I’ve been seeing she has improved my foot balance so much that I am managing to self trim quite well.


----------



## Dyllymoo (30 March 2020)

Carrottom said:



			Watch out for plantar fasciitis,  a sudden increase in walking can cause it 😳
		
Click to expand...

I had this recently and it was agony I have to say.  There are little slip on sock type things from Boots that were amazing in helping me.  They cost £30 but for, and the relief was instant.

I've not ridden... but I lunged yesterday and he was such a sweetie (didn't expect anything else really) and we just had a bit of fun (even though it was blowing a gale).  I am going to have a potter in the school tonight, I would prefer to hack but YO has said just in the arena for now so that's what we will do.  I will ride, long rein and do some in hand things a couple of times a week.  His brain needs activity as much as he needs it to keep weight off.


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 March 2020)

ester said:



			It better bloody be! There's some hills in the middle somewhere too, just not at either end!
		
Click to expand...

Here you go 

Coronavirus: Triathlete defends 200-mile lockdown ride https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-52095047


----------



## ester (30 March 2020)

I mean, he seems like he might be fairly fit.....


----------



## Tiddlypom (30 March 2020)

Took him 9 hours... Yes, fairly fit, I think .

TP, who went out for a 10.2 mile tootle on her bike along the lanes earlier today. I squeaked in within the allotted hour in 57 mins.


----------



## PapaverFollis (30 March 2020)

I know a few cyclists who have taken to their turbo trainers to reduce their accident risk. Plus several runners who have cut back the length if their long runs and are generally sticking closer to home.  So other sportspeople are not necessarily carrying on as normal anyway.


----------



## On the Hoof (30 March 2020)

Well I have just made a personal decision not to ride, two years ago the pony spooked massively in walk in the school and I ended up in hospital for 10 days and having to have a 9 hour operation -  not fun, so I thought .....it couldnt happen again could it......   mmmm yes knowing my luck, so on that basis  its walks in hand and lunging only for the foreseable.


----------



## Wagtail (30 March 2020)

I am still riding but only in the arena and at walk and trot. I am riding a lot less frequently and trying to take fewer risks, for example,  my mare can be very challenging at times, and today when the other horses started galloping around in the wind next to the arena I cut my session short, where as normally, I would have ridden through it.


----------



## Lindylouanne (30 March 2020)

DP has been lame with a bruised sole so I’m not riding him and although I could ride B his sharer wants to keep him going. She is working full time and home schooling two teenagers and is enjoying getting into the school three times a week.


----------



## Tihamandturkey (30 March 2020)

I was riding (yard only) but have decided not to now until lockdown ends for 2 reasons:

1)  I came off my mare tonight after she did a massive spook/spin/shoot forward - luckily I slid off gracefully (according to my friend 👀) 

We have now been asked to go to yard separately (only 4 liveries) & I never ride on my own so have decided going forward I will lunge/free school only.


----------



## dogatemysalad (30 March 2020)

My horse and I are joined at the hip. It would be very strange not to ride after all these years. He's a good horse, brave and honest, so I don't feel day to day riding is risky for us. The only thing that bothers me at the moment, is riding past houses of bored kids who might feel miserable by imagining how much fun they'd have zooming on him through the woods, so I'm only accessing roads without houses at the moment. 
I feel so sorry for children being couped up at home during the lockdown.


----------



## scruffyponies (31 March 2020)

dogatemysalad said:



			My horse and I are joined at the hip. It would be very strange not to ride after all these years. He's a good horse, brave and honest, so I don't feel day to day riding is risky for us. The only thing that bothers me at the moment, is riding past houses of bored kids who might feel miserable by imagining how much fun they'd have zooming on him through the woods, so I'm only accessing roads without houses at the moment.
I feel so sorry for children being couped up at home during the lockdown.
		
Click to expand...

Same here, although it works both ways.  For some kids just seeing a horse would be the highlight of their day.  You're more likely to annoy bitter adults TBH.


----------



## dogatemysalad (31 March 2020)

scruffyponies said:



			Same here, although it works both ways.  For some kids just seeing a horse would be the highlight of their day.  You're more likely to annoy bitter adults TBH.
		
Click to expand...

I think what you say is true. The children out walking with a parent have waved enthusiastically in recent days, but all the same, I'd hate to be oblivious to the feelings of a child stuck in a stressful home. 
In pre virus times, a couple of local hacking routes pass through some very impoverished housing estates and it's always been these areas where both kids and adults greet us with the most generosity.  For once, I'm looking forward to the days when my horse has to dodge footballs, bikes and the happy shrieking of kids playing outdoors with their friends.


----------



## Ceriann (31 March 2020)

I rode out this morning (I have debated everybody angle with myself and OH and at least for now will hack out and school - nothing too exciting).  Saw one car and one walker (where I live is very rural).  I did this before work, which at the moment is mad.  I’m not a key worker but a solicitor for a business that is providing key workers.  One of our key topics at the minute is the impact of CV on domestic violence situations.  We are already seeing flare ups and will see more.  The impact of Cv is so much greater than the infected (which I’m not underestimating in any way) - we should all look to be as kind and supportive of each other as we can be so we get through this with the least amount of damage.


----------



## JenTaz (31 March 2020)

I am still riding, and will continue to do so until the government say that it is not allowed, for me personally my horse is such a good doer and is 17 who has spent the last 7 months off work to get used to being barefoot as due to his arthiritis he can no longer be shod. For him its a welfare issue to keep him moving, his arthiritis affects him less if he's in work and its better for his feet, and to be perfectly blunt if he isn't kept in work laminitis is a possibility, which would more than likely see him put to sleep this year. I am only hacking out on land owned by the farmer where i keep my horse, so no road work.

 I've had a lot of critisism from people about me still riding, and they get told the same answer "I broke 3 bones in my foot getting off the couch the last time I ever worked from home, going passed previous falls off my horse, I am much safer riding than I am getting of the couch" 

I think it all really comes down to using some common sense, knowing your horse and stick to routes you and your horse know well if your hacking out.


----------



## Griffin (31 March 2020)

I am still riding. My mare is a very good doer and I can't just leave her in a field to get fat. She is much safer to ride then lunge, so I will continue to ride until the government tell me I can't. We're being sensible and sticking to walk and trot in the arena and walking on short, very local hacks.
I do understand a the arguments for not riding but she is very safe to ride. In addition, the worst injury she has caused me was actually when I was handling her on the ground and she spooked, something she very rarely does when ridden.


----------



## NiceNeverNaughty (31 March 2020)

well....  after everything i posted I am riding. 

My younger pony is turned away and my child isn't getting to ride at the moment. I am however riding my 16.1hh 17 year old schoolmaster, just schooling on the flat or a potter along our track from home.
I was going nuts in all honesty and the final straw was when i fell backwards at the weekend over a 3" fence post that was lying on the ground. I managed to land on it lengthways *ahem* and badly bruise my tail and seat bones!!! Now THAT stopped me riding for a couple of days I can tell you!!


----------



## luckyoldme (31 March 2020)

Tiddlypom said:



			Here you go 

Coronavirus: Triathlete defends 200-mile lockdown ride https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-52095047

Click to expand...

The most ive ever done is 40 mile..and it ruined my bottom. I have ni idea how they do those distances!


----------



## Abi90 (1 April 2020)

Well today I went for a run. I have to stay fit for my job. In the last week I have rolled my ankle twice, and today I did something to my hip and had to hobble all the way home.

So I’ve definitely got a higher injury bs participation ratio going on with running right now than riding


----------



## belle98 (3 April 2020)

I am still riding, in the school on the flat and occasional slow short hacks. Making sure I wear hat, body protector and hi viz when on the road- demonstrating that I am being as sensible as possible!! (or as sensible as I can be when riding a horse) 
hope you all stay well x


----------



## Floofball (4 April 2020)

Well Thursday the Highland gave me a thick lip rushing through the gate because the wind blew it into him, then, walking the dogs, I went arse over t1t climbing over a style - resulting in many bruises, lots of swearing, and now very sore and stiff!! When I was picking myself up off the floor I thought I might as well bloody ride 😂 it will be 2 weeks on Sunday I’ve not ridden and I’m sorely tempted - but then again, things happen in 3’s 🤔😰😂 conflicted!!!


----------



## Ernie2001 (4 April 2020)

I had been unsure whether to ride. However last Saturday one of the big boys decided to have a fliddy in the field and I got kicked. Very bruised but OK and have decided probably better to keep them ticking over calmly than having to deal with over energetic spring fever horses !! So went for a small hack today and all was well. hope everyone is coping ok with this bizarre and scary situation x


----------



## Gingerwitch (4 April 2020)

Rode two of mine today, and it felt good, really good.


----------



## Bexx (4 April 2020)

I hacked yesterday and decided that I'm actually safer right now than I was before lockdown as there are far fewer careless drivers driving too fast down our country lanes. It was the first hack I've had in years that I haven't felt scared by the cars


----------



## tiga71 (4 April 2020)

I had decided not to ride but I am really missing it now. I am also worried about my old boy who is getting fatter despite lots of long reining around the farm. I usually take him up Top on the Downs 2 or 3 times a week and that keeps his weight down. I am tempted to just ride him to keep his weight down but I am very torn.


----------



## PaulnasherryRocky (4 April 2020)

I ended up in the fracture clinic just from bringing my horse in from the field on Thursday... my dope on a rope spooked and jumped on my foot.
Thankfully, I was wearing my thick leather boots, and he doesn't have shoes on anymore - it would have been a different story otherwise!

Yes - i'm still riding, but only in walk for up to 20min as my horse is rehabbing. I'm not sure what my stance would be if he wasn't rehabbing though!
There are a lot of horses I see being ridden at the moment that I do think "I wouldn't be riding that horse right now", but I guess the owners know their horses better than I do.


----------



## Britestar (5 April 2020)

I'm riding and long reining.
I'm working double hours to cover for others,  so riding is my head clear.
One of them is a twit, but he's no more a twit now than he ever was,  and I only ride him in company. 
The long reining one is loving the lack of traffic,  makes life much easier for both of us.


----------

